# 2008 Nationals Who's going?



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

*2008 National Who's going?*

I like the way Kimberly did the Birthday list thread with all the B-day on the first page. I thought I would start one for the National, that way we have everyone who's going names on one page. I know it's still early and some have not made the decision yet but it will be nice to see who we all will be meeting this year.

Amanda, & Dasher (ama0722) Tues.
Beverly (BeverlyA) Tues.
Dana (danak)
 Jennifer Clevenger Tues.
Kara & Gucci (Thumperlove) Fri.
Kathy (Bellahavanese)
Katie (Mop Top Havanese)
Kimberly (Havtahava)
Laurie (Laurief) Thurs.
Leeann (Leeann) Thurs.
Marj (Marjrc) Wed.
Megan & Betzie (Casperkeeper) Thurs.
Natasha, Hailey & Lizzy
Pat, Paige & Roman (Miss Paige) Tues.
Pattie, Rico & ChaCha (Pattie) Mon.
 Robin (RCKNROB)
Ryan & Marija (Beamer) Thurs.
Sandi & Smarty (Smarty)


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am pretty sure I will be there!
(not sure if I will bring a dog or not)


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My wife and I will be there! Wish I could bring Beamer, but that woul be to nuts...

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Where are the Nationals and when ?


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

I will be there and looking forward to meeting everyone in person.
Robin Eckwerth


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, Richmond VA end of August!! Can you make it??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan I thought you said you were going, I know of some others that I think said they were going also but figured I would wait for confirmation.

Marj, you should come join us..

I need Julie's fish to smack Katie, she needs to bring someone for us to drool over..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Now that my surgery is over, I am going to try to make my reservations.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'll be there, made my reservations the first day available.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sandi will you be bringing Smarty?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Sandi will you be bringing Smarty?


Yes, she goes everywhere I go. I will show her in rally and obedience. I doubt I will enter her as a special, but then again I might.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm, I just may have to visit my brand new grandaughter in Alexandria Va at the same time and slip away for the Nationals. That would be sooooo fun!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm positive that Diane (windfallhavs) is going. I'm pretty darned sure that Melissa is going too, but she'll have to confirm that in case she's in India or Portugal during that time. (By the way, I totally made up those locations.)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly, I will add them both. If Melissa ends up going to Portugal I'm going with her, I have always wanted to go visit where my grand parents came from.

Sandi, I am not flying in till Thursday, I hope I dont miss Smarty. Will we get a time schedule as the date get closer?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Sandi, I am not flying in till Thursday, I hope I dont miss Smarty. Will we get a time schedule as the date get closer?


Once the judging schedule is out we will have times for each judging. I am there from Tues to Sunday, unless something comes up. Smarty will be by my side most of the time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: I cant wait to meet you and Smarty, Sandi!!:whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I know a few of us are coming in on Thurs. morning, lets all hope that the Obedience & Rally doesnt start till the afternoon so we can cheer Sandi & Smarty on.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That will be great, I look forward to meeting all my Forum friends. The cheering squad will be appreciated.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ooooooooo, how I'd LOVE to go! Is there a site where i can find out more? I tried the HCA, but they still have the 2007 information.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<----- Also going! Not sure exact dates yet  Anyone want a roomate????


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I think we're going. If we move later in the year then we'll have to pass on it though.
Does anyone know if they fixed the floor or is it still all wavy with a dip in the middle?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, the dates are August 26th thru the 30th, in Richmond, Virginia, at the Sheraton Richmond West.

Rooms are available at the reduced rate from Aug 25-31 and the link for hotel information is here: http://www.starwoodmeeting.com/StarGroupsWeb/booking/reservation?id=0801318364&key=33C25

*The group rate ends on July 27th *and full rate will have to be paid after that date.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Too bad it isn't earlier in the month. We're still looking for a vacation spot for the family and Virginia would have been great! I could have taken some time on a day or two to go to the show. By then, though, our kids are all back in school. 

I'll keep it in mind and see what I can do. It's a long drive down there by myself though and flying just isn't in the budget.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Sign up Me and my gang...will be bringing Jillee and Betzie!!!! Fun Fun Fun....need to work on some matching outfits!!!!! Should be a blast!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm planning on going and getting there Tues evening so I can get to the Wed. seminars. Amanda, I will be alone if you're still looking for a roomie.

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beverly- Sounds good! I have a room reserved already. Not sure if I am bringing Dora or not yet though!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So.. question..
Is going out and drinking common for these sorts of events??  (whether it be in the hotel bar/restaurant or somewhere close by)
Just curious.. not that me and the wife are lush's or anything..lol

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My name is X and I am an alcoholic.....

Let's just say drinks in the south are a lot cheaper than LA!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda.. so is that a yes or a no??? lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, Ryan, that all depends on who you hang out with. 
I saw some hilarious scenes and I've viewed some interesting photos from the Denver National. I have some interesting photos in my possession from Westminster too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well a cape cod in LA is $14. 3 martinis in SC was $17


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok then! Drinks for all! Should be a nice relaxing mini vacation! 

Ryan


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Cool count me in but I am a light drinker but do like to hang out and get to know people!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

My mom and I will be there. I will Have Hailey as a special and in Junior Showmanship, and we will *hopefully* have some 4ish month old puppies there with us visiting 

Natasha


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Natasha you better keep a good watch on those puppies if Amanda is going.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

AgilityHav said:


> and we will *hopefully* have some 4ish month old puppies there with us visiting


I wouldn't have mentioned that if I were you. Now Amanda will be stalking you looking for puppies!! If they go missing I would check her hotel room.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I second that about having a hav check in and check out...you never know with this group....I think I will not be tempted I will have my two but ya never know....!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

haha, dont worry, we will watch them like a hawk 
We are planning on keeping two from our litter, a girl and a boy  
Casperkeep, I see your in Indiana.....you werent by chance at the Indy shows were you?

Natasha


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

yes I was all four days....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Natasha- I bet you are going to be busy with JRs- we know you need to bump up that ranking for the last year! So you are going to need a puppy sitter.

<---- BEST PERSON for the job


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I went to your website and I remember seeing you there...I also was there in Columbus last year as well!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I do dot know if Amanda is the best person for that job........hahahahaha.....she may snag a puppy and run!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was at the Columbus show last year- that is where Dora took second place in the big obedience group!!!

And I am a great puppy sitter!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh that is too funny, all 3 of you at the same show. It's too bad you didnt get the chance to meet each other.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

AgilityHav said:


> My mom and I will be there. I will Have Hailey as a special and in Junior Showmanship, and we will *hopefully* have some 4ish month old puppies there with us visiting


Does that mean the breeding has taken place? If so, congratulations and best wishes for a safe, healthy pregnancy for Hailey.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Does that mean the breeding has taken place? If so, congratulations and best wishes for a safe, healthy pregnancy for Hailey.


No, unfortunatly not yet  Were still waiting for her to come into season which should be VERY soon......shes getting moody, so we shall see 

Casperkeep, you were there with Jenifer, right?

Anyways, Amanda, we'll have to work something out


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You know Jennifer Natasha? I have yet to meet her except through a few emails, I am looking forward to seeing her expected litter and meeting her in June.


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

*Pictures*



Havtahava said:


> Well, Ryan, that all depends on who you hang out with.
> I saw some hilarious scenes and I've viewed some interesting photos from the Denver National. I have some interesting photos in my possession from Westminster too.


Show us the pictures so we will recognize each other at the National, after a few drinks we will all look great. Richmond has some great resturants and bars to go and enjoy a good time.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yes I was there with her.....we had a good time.....just got back from her house this Friday...we did puppy eval....they were alot of fun.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> You know Jennifer Natasha? I have yet to meet her except through a few emails, I am looking forward to seeing her expected litter and meeting her in June.


Yep! She has been very helpful to me, taught me about structure, angulation, etc.....I believe she just bred one of her girls.....a few of us are all going to have new puppies around the same time 

Natasha


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

AgilityHav said:


> Yep! She has been very helpful to me, taught me about structure, angulation, etc.....I believe she just bred one of her girls.....a few of us are all going to have new puppies around the same time
> 
> Natasha


Yes she just bred Maggie (who is a full sister to my Monte from a different litter) to the same sire as my Riley. I am looking forward to seeing this litter of pups.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wait I know who Jennifer is too  I have met her at the shows-she has that cute lil boy Cooper right? (I saw him when he was a tiny baby puppy!)

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes again, she also has Gracie whom is Megan's Jillee full sister.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It's a small world! She is very sweet


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

You have to love cooper  I was there when she finished him, she was so happy! And I LOVE Gracie...she is absolutly adorable!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

What a very small world, Natasha do you also know Kim?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was there when Cooper finished as well...it was great to be able ot be there to enjoy the moment with her.....Cooper is Betzie's father!!!!! It is a very small world. Can't wait to see the pups....will see them sometime I am sure!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Kim......what? Most of the time I know kennel names/dogs better than actual people 

I looked at the pictures of the hotel for Nats....its so pretty!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Does anyone know when the website will start showing the information about this years Nationals? I am still only finding info on 2007????

Also - who do I contact about making donations for the raffles and auctions?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, I can't tell you when the web site will be updated, but I'm sure that is due to the Show Chair and the Webmaster needing to communicate together. It won't be long. Do you need any other specific info other than the donations?

This topic is in the wrong forum right now, but I posted all of the contact people in this topic: 2008 Hav National Specialty Positions - Help Still Needed. (Dawna will be moving it to the correct forum in a bit and then I'll fix the link.)

Peggy Shafferman is the Chair for the Raffle & Auction. Her email is linked in the topic above.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Is anyone going to be flying into DC and driving or taking the Metro to Richmond? This flight would be half as much. Wondering if anyone is familiar with the trip between DC and Richmond.

Beverly


----------



## avonleahavanese (Mar 20, 2008)

Laurie:
Laura Pfab is the person you contact for donations, volunteering, etc. Her email link is at the bottom of the Specialty 2008 webpage on www.havanese.org. They now have a picture of the hotel & some information. I would like to add that the beds are VERY comfortable with plush comforters!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Phyllis, I did contact and have been corresponding with Peggy - so assume she will fill Laura in. I will check with her next time to be sure. 
I just cant wait to see all the Pups!! Phylllis, are you bringing any pups with you??


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I sent an Email to Laura but haven't heard back from her yet. I'm not sure if that means she doesn't need help where I volunteered or if she just hasn't had time to respond yet, she must be very busy.

I also wanted to add that if anyone was interested in donating items to HRI for the raffle during their Thursday night reception the person to contact is Charlene Edwards at [email protected] and let her know what you have to donate.

Thanks, can't wait for Aug!
Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*I DID IT AGAIN!!*

:bounce::cheer2::bounce::cheer2:

Well it seems that I have volunteered for yet another activity!! Hubby is going to kill me!!

I have been in touch with Peggy Shafferman who is in charge of the Raffle and auction donations. I am donating a few things, and was asked if I wanted to help set up on Friday - which I did. Then she asked if I would co-chair the donations from the people on the forum- and of course said yes!!

So - Anyone who would like to donate something for the nationals in VA, please email or pm me with your name, address, and the item - and if you are shipping it or bringing it yourself to the show.

So far they have items like a birthing video, a Hav cup, Hav Puzzle, "The Joyous Havanese" book, theme baskets are a great idea, with toys, treats, etc.

So if anyone wants to donate - let me know!!! 
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie,

Do I need to e-mail Laura or Peggy to let them know I will help with getting the auction ready on Friday with you?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann,
No thats ok, I will let her know - Thanks!!! I am so glad to have a partner in crime to do this with.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

we r going!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurief said:


> So - Anyone who would like to donate something for the nationals in VA, please email or pm me with your name, address, and the item - and if you are shipping it or bringing it yourself to the show.
> 
> So far they have items like a birthing video, a Hav cup, Hav Puzzle, "The Joyous Havanese" book, theme baskets are a great idea, with toys, treats, etc.
> 
> ...


And I'll add on that a lot of the people who will be there are breeders or have been showing their dogs and have access to a lot of dog items. If you want to donate, please keep in mind that the unique, hard-to-find items are usually big hits as well as non-doggy baskets. I've watched baskets of martini-related items go pretty high and vacation rentals for a week. Unique items are the big hits.

Oh yes, how could I forget... the Havanese bench created & donated by Nancy Gardner went into some steep bidding last year too!








Unfortunately, it is a bit dirty with fallen blossoms in this picture.

I'm excited to see several of you getting involved!


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

Kimberly...I was wondering who snagged my bench! HAHA!!!! I can't wait to see what is up for grabs this year, I may have to throw myself into the bidding frenzy!

Looks like they will also be looking for trophy donations starting Thursday at 7pm....I guess I will be donating for that too! I am really looking forward to this national, it should be a great time and I hope we can get as many forum folks as possible to come out!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

BrookenKona said:


> we r going!


:whoo: I added you to the list Brooke, are you bringing Kona with you?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love that bench Kimberly, Gosh I could have gotten into a big bidding war on that one.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, the trophies! I saw that starts Thursday. Did she say which time zone is the 7pm? I missed that part.

I am going to start the catalog advertising soon too. I need to get those details together right away.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann said:


> I love that bench Kimberly, Gosh I could have gotten into a big bidding war on that one.


Tell me about it!! Jane was sitting next to me when I was plotting my bidding course. I told Jane my limit and it quickly surpassed that, of course. Next thing I knew, my husband and daughter joined together to win it. Ha ha! I just about died at what they spent, but I didn't complain. ound: It's all for a good cause... my gardens! OH, and the HCA too.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

If anyone is in contact with Laura, I haven't heard back from her yet as far as helping with registration/name tags. I don't want to bug her to check if she got my email, but I'm always worried about my email not being sent.

If anyone hears that they are still looking for volunteers, please let me know!

Thanks!
Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, if you emailed her at the address listed on the thread where I posted the positions available, she _will _get back to you. She has a lot going on and tends to save the emails to tackle all at once. You aren't being ignored. (Not that you are saying you are. I'm just trying to reassure you.)


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly! That's just what I was needing to hear!

I realize she must be terribly busy. I'm always paranoid about my Email. Worrying that either it auto-deletes too much or that it doesn't send what it's suppose to. :frusty:
I know it's a loooong time until August!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I totally understand.

With planning a National, there are so many details that just have to be tackled first, and then she can get to the committee items, volunteer positions, etc. On top of that, she has a very active family and other personal responsibilities. Frankly, I'm amazed, and so grateful, she is in charge of this again. She did a fabulous job last year!

I probably should have spelled that Pfabulous. LOL!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Tell me about it!! Jane was sitting next to me when I was plotting my bidding course. I told Jane my limit and it quickly surpassed that, of course. Next thing I knew, my husband and daughter joined together to win it. Ha ha! I just about died at what they spent, but I didn't complain. ound: It's all for a good cause... my gardens! OH, and the HCA too.


That was an incredibly exciting moment - especially since Melissa was giving you some stiff competition for that bench! 

It was so funny to see Elaine win like half-a-dozen items from the silent auction that night too!

You are all going to have such a fun time!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I haven't been to Nationals before and I'm a little confused as to all the different auctions and raffles. So, what I'm hearing is there is a raffle only on Thursday evening for Hav Rescue-but no auction. Then there is a raffle, silent auction, and bidding auction for HCA. Are these all on Friday night? And how do you decide what items go in what venue? The reason I'm asking is I'm a silk painter who specializes in dog portraits which I do from photos. I was thinking of donating one (they sell from 200.00 - 400.00) at the upscale dog boutique here in Raleigh. I thought I'd paint a demo portrait of a havanese and then the winner could send me pictures and I'd paint their pet of choice. I'm now trying to figure out who to donate this to or even if you all think people would like and bid on one. My style is not photo realistic, but much more whimsical. I'm showing a few to see what you all think.First photo is the display at La Di Dogs boutique. thanks, Jocelyn


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ladies- I have to think Budget Budget... no showing photos cause it makes me want to google things now.... hmmm If i skip coffee for the rest of the year, $3 a day x 120 days....

Jocelyn- gorgeous! What a creative donation. I am sure that would do very well!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Next is a shih tzu I've just finished. Picture given to me of the dog and the finished painting.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jocelyn those are wonderful, hopefully someone can answer your question as this is my first time going to.

Amanda, I already started an envelope that have been stuffing money into just for the National. I found if you skip lunch it grows much faster than skipping the coffee.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

and one more - a havanese that I very loosely based my painting on Joelle's Dusty with the gorgeous flyaway hair, but obviously changed coloring,etc.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jocelyn, you really would want to donate that to the actual "auction" for Friday nights dinner. I will check with Peggy to see, but I would bet. I will try to get back to you tomorrow on that.
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That would be my thought as well, Laurie. 

Jocelyn, thank you for considering such a wonderful item. That's definitely one-of-a-kind and someone may have to beat me to it if it goes to the auction!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the shih tzu but Joelle- you might have to go to a bidding war for the Dusty look alike!

Leeann- good idea, i had cream of wheat today (not nearly as good as sushi!)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Joclyn will you be joining us at the National?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am excited about nationals this year!!!! I am sure I will have a lot fun...Leeann I would like to help out as well with you on friday. Just let me know!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So who else is coming to Virginia? Surely there are more than are listed in the 1st post for this thread??? helllooooo????????

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan, I think YOU need to recruit and send out invites- you go ahead and do that. Maybe in the video after Beamer is humping he can hold up a sign that says "Join Daddy at Nationals!" Now that would be cute!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:Ryan are you bringing Beamer? You could also do a sign that says "Catch Beamer Live and in action" at the 2008 Havanese National.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I like that sign idea better. Heck, I will even bring a cream team teddy bear!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sorry but I had to laugh out loud at that video!!!! How funny. Yea, are we going to see Beamer at Nationals???? Leann, maybe you should add to the list of humans coming - what pups are coming!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Jocelyn, your work is beautiful! I've been meaning to ask you about it since I saw it on your signature. I agree it should be offered for auction on Friday evening when I will love to have the chance to bid on it!

Beverly


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie I like that Idea, I added the few that do know they are bringing someone. Hopefully as time gets closer we will know more on who is going and who is bringing who.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thank you for the compliments. As of right now I am planning on going to Nationals and hopefully bringing my new puppy. So the auction it is- hmmmm I might need another model to paint for the sample for the auction. Anybody know any havanese models that would be interested? :bounce:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jocelyn- you could start a bidder war on the model as well! <BG>

BTW everyone, I just learned from a very smart lady it is The National (I called it Nationals)- even though it is many days- there is only one. So we sound like we know what we are talking about- we are all going to The National! Just thought I would share and if I still say Nationals- use the squirt gun!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - so true - My three say - pick me!!! pick me!!!!!! 

I am so sure that this will go for a lot of $$$ at the auction. Ooooh, a "new" puppy - do tell!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I have two models that would love to be portrayed!!!!!! I think it would be really neat!!! I love your work....I will pm you because I would like to have one done with both my girls.....can't wait to see your new puppy!!!!!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Laurie, for info on the "new" puppy, refer to my "Chocoholic Puppy Fix" thread. I will get her the end of May, so she should be about 6 months old when we go to "The National" ( thanks Amanda-I want to act like I know what I'm talking about, too.) 

Models- still taking applications!!!!!!!! So many cuties.........


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jocelyn- You could spend a day looking at Dora photos on my blog (without watching videos)

I also think I may bring Dora to Nationals or if I get a puppy by then, 2 furkids- we will have to see!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Amanda, get out the squirt bottle!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

DOH! I am not easily trained at all! I won't go back and edit it cause my face is wet and I need a towel!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL A very nice person told me the same thing Amanda. So I REALLY deserve a big squirt for the title of this thread.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I doubt I'll be able to bring Beamer.. We would have to hire a nanny for him or something if we did bring him.. lol We need a mini relaxing vacation anyhow.. 

BUT.. he will be making appearances at the Canadian specialty which is in my home town of Toronto.. if anyone wants to meet him 

Ryan


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Just curious - Are spectators allowed to bring their own dogs in the stands?
Those of you who are bringing their dogs what do you do with them at dinners, etc?

Are dogs pretty much allowed everywhere in the hotel?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marie, yes, a lot of people bring their dogs that aren't showing.

We are still looking for volunteers for the dogsitting services, but if we can find them, you would want to take your dog there for the meals. If we can't find volunteers for that this year, then you would need to find someone to watch your dog while you attend the dinner. You don't want to leave them unattended in the hotel room.

Yes, they are pretty much allowed everywhere except restaurants as long as the girls have panties on (or the males have a belly band).


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Marie, I would love to meet you & Sissy. I hope you decide to go.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Kimberly,

How fun!!

Thanks for the info - I was just curious.

That's nice that they might be offering a sitting service. I have never been to a dog show - I am going to see if there is some coming up in the Tulsa area.

I know Sissy wouldn't like being left alone in a hotel room alone.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly I just saw a post on Goodie bags? They are looking for donations, could you explain what these are for.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Assuming you pre-register that you are coming, when you register (on the registration days) that you are given a nametag, any pertinent information (schedule, maybe a map, etc.) and a goodie bag. They try to give one to every attendee (or one per family depending on the donations received) that has pre-registered. 

I just sent an email out asking about quantities though. I don't know how many they are planning to make. Last year the crew went to town and made a whole bunch of them and was able to give one out to every person (even if there were two in a family) which is unusual and a lot of work.

Some of the past contents have been:
Small squeaky plush toy
Hair bows (for dog)
Small pack of gum
Candy bars, cracker packs, mints (snacks for your time there)
Bottles of water
Notepad
Pen
Canned food cover (with logo of something)
Pack of tissue
Pack of poop bags
Shampoo samples (dog)
Kibble sample (dog)
Treats! (dog) - almost drove the security dog at the airport crazy. Ha ha (Not really, but it got his attention)
Plastic for the floor of your hotel room (for under your dog's crate)

I know there are a lot of other things. That's what comes to mind right now.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh how fun, I would love to know the qty when you get it. Maybe a few of us could split an item or two to contribute, anyone?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Oh Marie, I would love to meet you & Sissy. I hope you decide to go.


I would love to go - just have to talk DH into going. We take Sis everywhere with us.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, and anyone else who may want to consider adding to the goodie bags, the planned count is 140.

It looks like Lorrilee Slaybaugh is the contact for now. If you don't have her email address and want to talk to her, many of us can help you contact her. If you are on any of the Yahoo! e-mail groups, you probably saw her message already.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leeann I would like to go in on something together....just let me know!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Megan. My boss buys a lot of different things like mm's, granola bars, chips & crackers in large qty's for work, I was going to ask him some prices that he pays. I did look at the large box of peanut butter crackers that Brad buys for himself and it would only cost $25.00 to buy enough of those, not bad.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Cool....I am sure that we can spilt the cost on that....I would like to buy some toys.......I will check out some prices on that!!! I think this place is really neat...this is what this forum is all about!!!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

THE NATIONAL sounds so fun (sorry, I want to stay dry . . . it's pouring here today :biggrin1 I would love to drag my DH there and have never been to anything other than a local event here. Are all the events open to spectators? I can't get the Hav Club of America site to open on the internet today. I doubt I would bring Jackson unless he and Beamer can stay in the corner humping each other. :whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, it is all open to spectators. There are costs involved with the dinners and a couple of the seminars, but they are also open to anyone. 

As soon as information is posted for registering for the various events, we'll get that linked here.


----
For everyone:

Don't forget to book your hotel rooms with the Sheraton under the block that has been reserved for the Havanese Club of America before our block is filled. That gives you the discount and gives the club credit for the number of rooms we bargained to fill with them.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks Kimberly
We actually have good friends who live in Richmond, but I have lots of coaxing to do to get DH wanting to go. He would probably want to stay with our friends, but I would love to meet ya'll too! I actually know a young married gal who is just moving to Richmond and would LOVE a Hav . . . she just met Jackson and fell in love. Will breeders bring puppies?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Occasionally one or two do bring puppies, but it's actually against the rules with AKC, so it wouldn't be something advertised. Most of the time, they would be brought because they needed to care for them, show a co-breeder, or for other breeders to evaluate or something.

By the way, I should have separated out the hotel comment more. That was a general advisement for anyone reading the thread.  I'll go up and edit.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Jocelyn, Cooper is working very hard at learning to write so he can fill out an application for a sitting!
He says his mom is awful with the camera but the whole family LOVES art, so he would be willing to try and sit still for you! :brushteeth:

Don't forget the great "I heart Havanese" flashlights that were in the fabulous giftbags last year! I even loved the bags themselves, covered with little paw prints. 

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, I forgot the flashlight! I keep mine on my grooming tack bag just in case it is ever needed. 

Beverly, I keep forgetting to post the info I found on the metro transportation. It will add a lot of time and if you are bringing a dog, it doesn't sound like you can do it. One of the options involved Amtrak, which doesn't allow dogs at all, and I don't remember the other off-hand. I'll pull it up and post it when I can get to it and remember.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I am so glad to read that so many from this forum are planning on attending the 2008 HCA National Specialty. I hope this trip, I will be able to meet all of you! It will be a fun filled, full week for everyone. It is THE social event of the year too for the Havanese community! <grin>

Ryan, yes, they have a wonderful bar at the hotel. A great meeting spot for all!

I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*RAFFLE & AUCTION DONATION*

I just wanted to alert all who hope to make a donation for the raffle or the auction (I already have you Jocelyn(thanks)), that the best way to contact me is via email - not thru the forum.

You can email me at lfrangione at patmedia.net - obviously replace the at
with @ and no spaces.

I know that we are looking forward to having some great raffle gifts for us all to get a chance to win. These can be any Hav items, gift baskets (not necessarily dog items either), services, just about anything. Please contact me with your name, address, phone & what you want to donate & then we can talk about arrangements to get it there, if you are not going to Nationals. 
Thanks so much, and I hope to receive lots of emails!!!!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy and Jackson I do hope you guys decide to go, it should be a great time.

Kathy I added you to our list are you bringing anyone special with you this year?? We all look forward to meeting you as well.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

As of now we (me-Miss Paige & Mr Roman) are planning on attending. I had so much fun in Denver last year (my first Nationals) that I can't wait for this one. What I did last year was set up an area in my room for the "kids". It worked great and they liked the room. And I had a stroller that they both fit in and that was great while we were in the showing area. 

Pat


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We are almost only 4 months away from The National :whoo: I hope everyone has started making their travel arrangements with the price of gas going up those flights may cost more if we wait.

There are a couple of us arriving in Richmond on Thursday @10:30 am and will be sharing a ride over to the hotel. If there is anyone else arriving on Thursday around the same time and would like to join us please let me know. We will be using a car service so the more people the cheaper the cost on everyone.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can't believe how quickly time is passing!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I will be flying in at 8:15 Tues night into Richmond. Anychance anyone else will be getting in close to that time? :ear:

Beverly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2008)

*Nationals*

Hey Bev. I am driving down to Nationals. Otherwise I would link up with ya Claudia


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am getting excited too! I think I am going to end up driving in  

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that is a nice drive! I drove Baltimore to Charleston once... it's really beautiful country going down there.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- I was thinking, any chane we can change your wedding to that weekend- we could sell out the hotel and raise money for HRI! And you would have some of the most adorable guest ever!

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So what day is everyone going for? Im thinking we will fly in on Thursday? Is everyone else going in on Thursday?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, LOL, I'm not sure our families would appreciate the change in plans when they mostly have everything booked by now... as a matter of fact, I wouldn't appreciate it either considering the amount of $$$ we've ALREADY plopped down for this day.

Though can you imagine the pictures?! Too cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Lina - a Havanese wedding - now why didn't you think of that sooner. Kubrick will look darling in his tuxedo and perhaps the BISS could be your ring bearer? LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> So what day is everyone going for? Im thinking we will fly in on Thursday? Is everyone else going in on Thursday?


Ryan, me and Laurie are arriving Thursday morning between 10 and 10:30, if you can book your flights around that time we can all share a ride to the hotel. Laurie has all the info on the shuttle service, I beleave a taxi alone is quite expensive.

Lina I realy like the idea of a wedding at the National, you would have quite the wedding party that's for sure.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Do we have the schedule of what is happening each day!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You mean other than my wedding? :laugh:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina, I will wear the pink dress!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that will TOTALLY make you a bridesmaid.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Claudia, 
I will definately be looking forward to meeting you there!
Have a safe drive!

Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Do we have the schedule of what is happening each day!


Tuesday and Wednesday are seminars. Thursday is the regional specialty. Friday starts the national then concludes on Saturday.

HRI will having an event one of those evenings, I think it might be Wednesday or Thursday night. Friday night there will be buffet of some kind then on Saturday the banquet.

I am hoping to arrive on Tuesday and come home on Sunday.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think I am going to try and make a week of it too! I definitely have to to go the HRI party since I have only heard and seen pics of how fun it really was! I am completely excited as this is the first one I actually get to attend- last year the move was the following week and the year before I was in Japan. I also need to see if there are any cool parks to stop on the way up! I am going to need a vacation after the move <BG> I am still trying to talk my DH into going!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I just heard they are expecting 2 more large price increases for air fares for summer air fares. 

If you are planning on flying to The National you might want to think about purchacing your ticket soon.

I got mine a couple weeks ago and my return flight has been canceled already. I'm now rerouted through Newark.

Beverly


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just got my plane tickets last night. I will be arriving in Richmond on thursday at 10:36 in the morning on U.S. Airways. I will be bringing one of the girls with me as well. I am staying until sunday morning. I am really looking forward to this!!!!! I might bring Betzie and show her in the puppy match...or something. Not so sure yet!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am getting very excited too! I have decided I am going to drive and will probably take the two neezers. I just will have to turn my cell phone off to hear what Belle is putting my husband through!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Perfect Megan, I will let Laurie know you are hoping a ride with us.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I can not wait to meet all of my forum friends!!!!! We will havae such a good time I am sure!!!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Does anyone know when the judging panel will be up?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone know where the bar is? 

Ryan


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

We just decided to go to the Nationals. I cannot wait to meet the people I've been emailing and talking to over the past 2 years. Wooweee. Also we have a new puppy who will be old enough to show in the 6-9 month puppy class by August, finally someone to show, she's very flashy...black and white. I still haven't found a name that fits her perfectly. Jody, my husband will be taking her in the ring. This will be our first National and we're very excited.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh good! I'm looking forward to meeting you, Paula!

Ryan, you can't miss it. It's right in front of the main doors to the lobby.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- you added Dasher- thank you  I do hope to show him for fun while we are there- I just have to learn the moves! Luckily he keeps correcting me when I stack him wrong- at least one of us knows how a havanese is suppose to look!

We will see how Dora is doing maybe she can do some obedience for fun too!

So those who have taken dogs- can you pretty much take them with you everywhere?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> So those who have taken dogs- can you pretty much take them with you everywhere?


Amanda,
They are not allowed in the resturant/bar area. The chair of the show is trying to get a couple of people to do "doggie babysitting", which has been offered in the past, but to my knowledge as of now, no takers for this important job.

Otherwise they are allowed pretty much everywhere as long as they have either a belly band on if a boy and panties if they are a girl. This is HCA's rule so we don't get fined by either the hotel or AKC in any way.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I am going to drive so I think I might take the stroller  I think Neezers everywhere is a dream come true! For all of you suffering with MHS, I think this might be the best cure besides giving in- so everyone join and go for a weekend!

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So, Is Missy coming?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I _hope_ Missy is coming!



AgilityHav said:


> Does anyone know when the judging panel will be up?


Natasha, I haven't found the official word posted yet, but in October (10/20/07) Laura posted the tentative judging panel as this:

Here are the TENTATIVE judges for the 2008 national - I still need to contact them to do the contracts and the AKC paperwork has not been filed yet, which is why these are listed as tentative:

National
Dennis McCoy

Regional
Charles Olvis​


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Quilt Drawings held at Nationals...*

To see what is going on...click here:

http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/050608/news.html


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Do I have everyone listed? Linda are you going? Ryan did you book your flight, you do need to get on an airplane to get to the bar..

Don't forget if anyone still needs a ride from the airport to the hotel we can share rides.

Leeann, Laurie & Megan on Thursday around 10:30 am
Beverly on Tuesday around 8:15 PM


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Jody (DH) is starting his first conformation class with puppy (now called Ruby <pronounced RU-BEEEE> until we find a better name) so that he will be ready by August to join everyone in the ring. I can't wait to meet phone friends from Rescue and long time list friends. My friend Louise told me there is a fantastic Cuban restaurant near the hotel, anyone interested in Mojitos?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Leeann,

Still have not booked our flights.. I have been bugging the wife to do it already.. lol
We are going to NYC for a day or 2 before we arrive in Richmond on Thursday. From the looks of the flight coming in from NYC, we will probably arrive around 10am or so..

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, you will be in NY and didn't tell me? :nono: Will the Beamster be with you? Kubrick would LOVE to meet him!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ryan that would be perfect, let us know as soon as you get your flight booked so Laurie can book the appropriate car/van.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Um Auntie Leeann you forgot about Betzie!!!!!! Hahaha lol


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> Um Auntie Leeann you forgot about Betzie!!!!!! Hahaha lol


Sorry Megan, Laurie sweeped in and took claim of her so fast for the car ride I almost forgot LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just in case it is needed- here is the list of dog friendly things in the area http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/uscities/guides/us/cities/usonlinecityVARichmond.shtml

Who is all bringing dogs with them?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

No problem just playin with ya...I hope I will get to see Betzie for a few each day..there will be soo many puppy snatchers!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Registration info is now available.

http://www.havanese.org/08natspecialty/08schedule.html


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK I’m filling out my registration so I can pay for my meals and it has a line where you can pay for reserve show seating, do I need this? Or should I say am I going to want this so I can see.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Do I need to be filling info out as well Leeann? Just not sure.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

casperkeep said:


> Do I need to be filling info out as well Leeann? Just not sure.


yes, you need to fill out the form and pay before you go.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, what form are u all talking about?? lol

Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Ok, what form are u all talking about?? lol
> 
> Ryan


Ryan,
Here is the link to the national info: http://www.havanese.org/08natspecialty/08index.htm

Here is the link to the registration info: http://www.havanese.org/08natspecialty/08registration.html

You can also pay via paypal, which makes it easy for many. *Read all the instructions. *


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Kathy, what's your feel on the researved seating?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I love it!!! You are guaranteed the best seat and it will always be waiting for you no matter which day you come to the ballroom. The reserved seating is in the front row all the way around the ring this year. In fact, I am in charge of reserved seating this year. Last year however, I paid for reserved seating, but because Vallee would go nuts if she smelled me (seems my odar is rather strong! lol) I never did use them. LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Kathy I think I remember seeing pictures of you hideing way back in the corner of the room when Valllee won.

Thanks for the info. Being my first time going to the National, I am going to get the reserved seating so I can be up close and see everything.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, I highly recommend the reserved seating. I pay for it every year. If you don't pay for it, you'll still find a seat, but you may be playing musical chairs as people come in and want their reserved seats.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kimberly,
If I remember correctly, you and Claudie kept my seat warm while I wasn't using it the whole time!!! LOL

Yes, reserved seating is the best.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Do you need to request where you want to sit for the seat reservations?
I just got lucky last year! I'm sure all the forum members would like to sit together.

Beverly


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would like to sit by someone I know so should I wait or just go ahead and do reserve seating?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan can you print the form and I will talk to you over the weekend about it.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok I will it will probably be sunday evening because I will be at the dog show this weekend. I am showing Betzie in a puppy match tommorow and saturday. I will be helping out as well!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh gosh - I have been so busy and I see people are signing up for things, and I am so far behind. Wait for me...... Can you guys let me know what and when you are signing up for?? hopefully this weekend I will be able to get on for a long enough time to make my reservations, but I want to do stuff with you all!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Laurie,

I am going to sign up for the seminars on Wed, not Tues. and for both the dinners. I didn't sign up for the Sat awards dinner last year but was lucky to find an extra ticket at the last minute. I wouldn't recomment trying this!

I'm also going to get the reserved seating, but I'm not sure how to answer who to sit by, as I would just like to sit along with fellow forum members.

Unfortunately I never heard from Laura about helping out with registration, so I don't know if she never got my email, or if she had plenty of help in that area. I see on the registration page it's not listed as something that she still needs help with.  Bummer, I was looking forward to that.

Anyone's thoughts on attending the HCA meeting? 
What are you other people planning on doing?

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Beverly, hope all is well with you!!

I know literally NOTHING about this event, this is my first time so I am trying to go with the flow. But, I am arriving Thursday afternoon and would love to attend the Thursday HRI dinner, and the Friday auction dinner and the final Sat night dinner. I am not familiar with the shows and when they are- if you reserve a seat, what are they for exactly, and which days?? 
I am sorry that you did not hear from Laura, but I am setting up for the auction and raffle on Friday afternoon, and Leeann is helping out, so if you want to join us, I am sure it will be fine!! let me know. 

I am hoping to be approved by HRI before the Nationals, so when I attend the dinner on Thursday night I know what I am hearing - but I guess time will tell on that. I asked Leeann to call or pm or email me this weekend when I will have time to sign up for the dinners. Let me know if you want me to ask for special seating with you. 
Laurie


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh gosh I dont see a Thursday night dinner? I do see a Rainbow Bridge Table $25.00? What is that for? I think we should all try and look at the form this weekend and get all our questions together and answered before we send them in.

Laurie the reserved seating is for the Thursday, Friday & Sat shows, we will miss Thursday but I would like to be in the front row Friday & Sat. We will probably need each others last names so we can list them when we send the form in. Kathy is doing the seating so we could probably PM her a list as well. Should I start a seating together list at the top of the thread or if everyone just wants to PM me with their last name I can put a list together and then just send it to everyone on it and Kathy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree Leeann - Frangione - Italian enough for you???? haha.
So you have my last name!! I def. want to sit with you guys for these things, but lilke I said before, I have not had a chance to look at what they are offering. I thought HRI was doing a dinner on Thursday night, maybe I am wrong. I certainly could be!! Well if you and I get a chance to get together online this weekend, I will sign up for the Frid and Sat dinner for sure! and I am guessing the front row seating. Guapo is coming home on Sat I think he is stopping here Sat afternoon, but otherwise I should be around!! I def. would love to sit with everyone from the forum at the Frid and Sat night dinners.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Got another question I was reading about the Fri & Sat dinner, Fri is dress casual and Sat is after 5 attire.. are we having a PJ party LOL I gues I better pack something nice to wear?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie on the Schedule it does say Thursday HRI Reception 6-10 schedule Page 2. Maybe it is not a dinner? It's not on the registration paper work, I will ask.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just talked to Kathy and asked her about the seating. She says to go ahead and fill out the registration form as it says for the seating, paying for the number of seats you want for you (or your family). They are still working on a plan on how to seat people (and it isn't her decision alone - she's working with someone else). After they come up with the plan on how to organize it, then you'll have the opportunity to ask for your preference.


As for the HRI reception, I hope someone can respond to that specifically. I'm not aware of that being a meal option.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Kimberly :biggrin1: I just sent a post on the yahoo group about the HRI reception.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

The HRI reception is just a cocktail party and is free to get into. They will be having an auction to help raise money for HRI so everyone should go, how could you not go to a cocktail party to help Havanese..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello, Leeann & I just spoke and thought that when you fill out your seating and dinner paperwork, on the left side of the seating, if we all write,please seat with Hav. Forum members, that maybe we will all get to sit together. I hope they will be able to accomodate that. Beverly - did you send yours yet?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Laurie that sounds like a good idea. I am just walking out the door to take the girls shopping at an outside mall....should be fun..they are all dressed up...can't go shopping without some new outfits!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey all, I am just preparing to leave for vacation for 3 weeks, and wanted to make our taxi reservations since I will be away for a while.

Leeann & Megan, I know you are arriving at the airport around 10-10:30 - Is there anyone else arriving for Nationals at the airport around that time who would like to share a ride with us to the hotel??? I would like to call them and make our reservations this week before I head out - so please let me know if you want to join us.
I cannot wait to hold Betzie for that ride!!!!!!

Laurie


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Betzie will be sooo excited to see you as well.....watch you will get a bunch of kisses from her!!!! She loves people!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, which day are you arriving? (I know you posted it earlier, but I'm having trouble sifting through all the posts within a topic today.) All of my flight options are much later in the day since I'm flying from the opposite coast though, so it probably doesn't even matter.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We are arriving on Thursday am around 10 - 10:30

I guess Megan and Leeann , and anyone else out there, maybe we should plan on hiring a car to go back to the airport. I am leaving Sunday, my flight is around 1 so i would say around 11am I will try to get a ride. 
Any takers either way???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie my flight on Sunday is at 11:00, not sure what Megans is but I will ask.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Callint all Nationals people!!*

Mine leaves at 1pm on Sunday - so not sure about sharing a ride there but I will call the car company for Thursday, and set it up for you , me and Megan and if anyone else is coming in around that time, let me know ASAP>!!!!!
I will be out of town for the next three week, and although I will have internet and email, I will not have all my travel plans, so I want to take care of this now.

Please let me know when you are coming, and going in case anyone wants to share a ride. I hear it is pretty expensive if you do it alone!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Laurie for doing this for allo of us.... i just pm you my schedule!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My Delta flight into Richmond has just been delayed acouple hours.. I just got the notice from Expedia last night! Ughhhh.. So I will not be at the airport untill about 2pm. Oh well.. Stupid flghts always changing pisses me off!!
I will have to check when my flight home is on Sunday.. Will let you know tonight.

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ryan, those delays are exactly why I hate traveling on the same day I plan to do something. It seems like you just can't depend on the schedules to stay as they were set.

I'm leaving pretty early on Sunday (probably 4:30 or 5:00 a.m.), so I'll miss all of you heading to the airport later. That all depends on me not getting a similar notice to Ryan.  The good thing is that I'll be all the way on the other coast by noon.  Too bad the travel time doesn't work like that both directions. (On the way there, I leave early in the morning and arrive in the evening.)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I jsut got notice that my flight to Richmond is earlier and I am now arriving at 9:30 - but thats ok, I will wait for my ladies to arrive!! Besides, I have to wait for Betzie!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Betzie will be waiting to give you all kinds of kisses!!!! I hope she will like flying....she is soo funny!!! I can't believe she will be six months soon....where did the time go!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I already have my plane ticket! I can't wait. Make sure to get there by Wednesday so that you can attend the seminars. They are a great source of information.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Well I jsut got notice that my flight to Richmond is earlier and I am now arriving at 9:30 - but thats ok, I will wait for my ladies to arrive!! Besides, I have to wait for Betzie!!!


Laurie I hope you are ready for a face full of kisses, this girl does not stop and jumps up to give the kisses soooo fast with that little tongue of hers.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She is my kisser that is for sure!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm all set for this trip. I have my plane ticket and all of my reservations have been made for the seminars, dinners, etc. Yea! It is nice to have that out of the way.

*Note to everyone: Don't forget to send in your registration form!* You can download the form from this link (http://havanese.org/08natspecialty/08registration.html), and it is for *everyone* attending.

Reserved seating is _very_ limited this year, so the sooner you send in your registration form, I would expect that the better chance you have of getting the reserved seating. The earlier reservations will also assist each chairperson in planning their area(s).

Please keep in mind that registration forms are mailed to one address and payments are mailed to another. Everything is detailed on the link where the registration form is found: http://havanese.org/08natspecialty/08registration.html


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Laurie, I will be there Tues night, so you be sure to be looking for me!
Jennifer, I agree, the seminars are terrific, that's why I'm going early.

Kimberly, Do you know if there will be any kind of notification before we get to Richmond about reserved seating?

We'll need to organize some way to find or recognize each other once we start arriving.

My original flight has been completely changed and instead of returning threw Cleveland I'm now going threw Newark. Frustrating.

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beverly, when our National was in Chicago three years ago, my return flight also ended up through Newark with a final destination in San Francisco. Talk about going backwards! (In addition, Hurricane Katrina hit and delayed all fights, so I missed my connection and sat in Newark for 5 extra hours with a dog that refused to go on a potty pad in the restroom.) I feel your frustration.

Kathy (that's also her user name on the form) is one of the people organizing the reserved seating. You might want to send her a PM to be sure.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly,
I saw she posted a thread about it, so I asked Leeann to add my friend Beth and I to the Forum list.

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I was thinking there was another thread where it would be better to post this, but I'm not finding it, soo......
I wrote an email to the fine folks at my favorite dog magazine, Modern Dog ..it's a Canadian publication BTW :canada:... and they have donated a year subscription to their magazine to the Hav Rescue Raffle that will be held on Thur. night! Yeahhh!!! 
Thank you Modern Dog! :whoo:

Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok, so who is all going to the dinners and stuff??? I need to know what to sign up for?!?!

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

**** i think my husband would divorce me if i said i was going to this...one more reason for nationals to be in minnesota next year. hello graves hotel....pet friendly and beautiful! seriously, he thinks i have taken a dive off the havanese deep end.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I signed up for reserved seating at the shows, and for the Friday HCA dinner, and the Saturday dinner. I think that is the norm for most of us - right??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I signed up for reserved seating at the shows, and for the Friday HCA dinner, and the Saturday dinner. I think that is the norm for most of us - right??


Ditto, I did the same.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

The same for me!

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Just letting you guys know..

Hubby and I are booked (the presidential suite was taken though (drats!) No parties in my suite. lol)

But the forms are in, the checks are in, room is booked!

See you guys there! Me, DH and Gucci. I have long blonde hair and well, you'll recognize Gucci! 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yay!! The more the merrier. I might just set up a little private babysitting program in my room for the Forum pups!! hehe Kara, if you guys want a night "alone" I can take Gucci for a night! And Betzie and anyone else bringing your beauties. I will have Martinis sent to my room and the pups and I will play games, and hang out!! I am really getting so excited to finally meet everyone in person!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL! Laurie you are TOO funny. DOOO you honestly think we would all trust you not to Havnap our precious furbabies?!! hehe.

I'm excited about it too. I was curious about the dogsitting situation, like at dinner and stuff? Gucci would probably be fine in the room as long as I brought snuggle bear and left my panties on the floor. ound:

I would like to hit that mall in Richmond one day, they have a Nordstroms that has pretty good sales 

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Yay!! The more the merrier. I might just set up a little private babysitting program in my room for the Forum pups!! hehe Kara, if you guys want a night "alone" I can take Gucci for a night! And Betzie and anyone else bringing your beauties. I will have Martinis sent to my room and the pups and I will play games, and hang out!! I am really getting so excited to finally meet everyone in person!!!


 :biggrin1: Will this be the first Forum hotel playdate???ound:ound:ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow Laurie- you are so sweet! Now do you show groom too? <BG>


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Betzie is booking her fun night with Laurie as well....she said that wanted a break from mommy. I am excited to meet everyone as well. Can't wait to see Miss Gucci all dressed up. We should host a hava show with the girls all dressed up!!!! To bad Monte won't be there he could dress up as well!!!! hahaha


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sure = Lets have the first Nationals Hav playdate!! Hehe - I am up for it. I am getting a King size bed, so all the pups can sleep with me one night!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., that's it! I want to go toooooo!!! :Cry: If flights there weren't so pricey, I might actually be able to make it there for the weekend. Anyone know if there are members that live near the Quebec border and driving down?? lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have questions...... looks like I'm going !!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!! I'm SO excited!!! 

OH yeah... the questions..... :biggrin1: What do I need to book, if anything?? Do I need to reserve seating for the dinners/events?? I tried scanning the previous pages, but there are many and I'm hoping someone can just give me clear instructions now. lol

I might bring my 13 yr. old daughter, Lina, but I was wondering if there is anything for her to do there. She's very shy, not sure yet if she's coming and not sure if she'd volunteer for anything, but I thought I'd ask if there was something she could do - puppy sitting, walking, I don't know...... ?

Is it better to arrive Wed. or Thurs.? I'd be leaving VA Sunday morning... am I missing anything going on Sunday?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

YAHOO!!I am very excited. Dont know if your daughter is old enough to do formal puppy sitting, but you could contact HCA and ask. Nothing is happening on Sunday, that is when I am leaving too. If you want reserved seating, let Leeann &/or Kathy know ASAP so she can seat you with us, but you will have to send your application in for it. We also are doing the Friday night and the Saturday night dinners. Check out the HCA website. Yay - one more member coming!!!
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Marj, that is so exciting!! 

There are shows on Thurs, Fri & Saturday, so if you want to see dogs, then you probably want to come in on Wednesday. (Thursday is the regional show, obedience competition and rally competition. The HRI reception is also that evening.) There is nothing going on Sunday. It all ends Saturday night.

YEA!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Make sure to see the Forum Quilt Drawing*

if any of you win it, I want you to be there!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm ecstatic!!!!! I can't wait to meet all of you! I have to go out now, but will be back home around 9 tonight to finish booking things. I've PM'd Leeann and Kathy just now, so hopefully I will find out what forms to fill out, etc... I don't want to miss a thing while I'm there!! lol 

YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahooooo Marj is coming, Marj is coming I am so excited. I just sent you a PM as well Marj with the info on dinners & seating. Tickets for the Quilt can be bought on HRI website www.havaneserescue.com and they can also be purchased at the show.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am so excited to meet all of you!!!! We will HAVA good time I am sure!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> Oh Marj, that is so exciting!!
> 
> There are shows on Thurs, Fri & Saturday, so if you want to see dogs, then you probably want to come in on Wednesday. (Thursday is the regional show, obedience competition and rally competition. The HRI reception is also that evening.) There is nothing going on Sunday. It all ends Saturday night.
> 
> YEA!!


Speaking of the shows.... Who on the forum plans to show their dogs? We need to know who to cheer on!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- I so was joking with you earlier and I am so glad you are going!!

Okay I have a question with planning things out. I am going to show Dasher but I was also looking at when obedience and rally is. Does anyone know what the schedule is? Is conformation first? It appears that way but there isn't set times next to the event?



> Thursday, August 28th
> Registration, outside Monticello A:
> Registration - tba
> Pavilion, starting at 8 a.m.:
> ...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, I can check for you, but with the limited area this year, it looks like it will all be a little different from the usual schedule we've had. I don't think any of the events will conflict this year.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey guys,
I am so glad so many from the forum will be coming to the 2008 HCA National Specialty in Richmond, Virginia. I look forward to meeting many of you that I have not had the pleasure of meeting yet and seeing those again I have met before. 

From what I hear about some of you on this forum, I think the bar will be very busy!!! I know they know how to make my Top Shelf Margarita's!!! 

Leeann is going to be holding on the forum list for reserved seating for a little while longer in the event anyone else would like to purchase reserved seats. 

The seats will have your name on them along with a letter and number that tells us where the seat is to be located on each side of the ring. There may not be much room for non-reserved seating or places to put your own chairs should you bring them, as the Pavillion is smaller then the ballroom which was used last time in 2006. There should be room to stand though and people are free to come and go as they like. 

The dinners both Friday and Saturday will be wonderful. The ladies planning them have put in a lot of time and effort and I know everyone will want to be bid on some of the awesome auction items!!! 

Also, don't miss the HRI cocktail party, last year it was a blast. 

The 2008 HCA National Specialty is sure to please everyone!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Marj- I so was joking with you earlier and I am so glad you are going!!
> 
> Okay I have a question with planning things out. I am going to show Dasher but I was also looking at when obedience and rally is. Does anyone know what the schedule is? Is conformation first? It appears that way but there isn't set times next to the event?


Amanda, last I heard the obedience and rally would be after the conformation events and there won't be any conflicts. However, since you will be showing a dog, and they are first in the ring, it would depend on the times and if any breaks will be happening and for how long, as you will have a show dog to get ready, or your breeder will have a show dog to get ready!!! <grin>ound: Now that was a silly thing to say, as the obedience and rally is AFTER....geez, much have had too much of Tom's birthday cake tonight!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I like the way Kimberly did the Birthday list thread with all the B-day on the first page. I thought I would start one for the National, that way we have everyone who's going names on one page. I know it's still early and some have not made the decision yet but it will be nice to see who we all will be meeting this year.
> 
> Amanda, Dora & Dasher (ama0722)
> Beverly (BeverlyA)
> ...


Not us this year but we'll be in Chicago next year. The plane tickets were 1500. Yeow!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathy wrote:* "Also, don't miss the HRI cocktail party, last year it was a blast. "*

When is the cocktail party exactly? :biggrin1:

How many of you are showing up on the Wed, vs. those going on Thurs. ? I will be driving to Burlington, VT the afternoon before and taking Jet Blue to N.Y., then to Richmond. They are dirt cheap compared to all flights out of Montreal.

We are 3 (me, my dd and her friend) arriving in Richmond around 9:30-10:00 and will have to either cab it or take a hotel shuttle... is there a shuttle available? I suppose I can call the hotel tomorrow and find out! lol

It's late but I can't sleep. Too excited, ya think?? ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Marj--I am also excited for you. If I can't be there, then I am glad it is you. BTW--I get up at 5 am so I am normally in bed by now. Yes I am excited for you! Is it too late for me to apply to be your daughter's best friend?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL, Cheryl! I think Lina might have a say as to who her best buddy is for the trip! ound: Her friend has come with us to 2 local dog shows and really loves them. I will worry so much less about Lina being alone and bored while i'm having a ball with my friends. :biggrin1: Of course, Lina would have stayed home if her bf wasn't coming, but I think this will be fun for them too. 

And it's right before they start their prison sentence! er....... I mean, school ! :suspicious:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

We are 3 (me, my dd and her friend) arriving in Richmond around 9:30-10:00 and will have to either cab it or take a hotel shuttle... is there a shuttle available? I suppose I can call the hotel tomorrow and find out! lol

It's late but I can't sleep. Too excited, ya think?? ound:[/QUOTE]

Marj,
I assume you are arriving at 9:30 or 10:00 PM? There is not a hotel shuttle and only one shuttle service that goes to the hotel. I can't recall the name of it now, but I will look it up later and post the info. The hotel is not real close to the airport, so a cab might be pretty expensive.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy, I was being responsible and making sure it was afterwards!!! <BG> I just wanted to check (woo hoo- I might get to have fun in a few rings! But with those top shelf margaritas someone might want to sleep in and not groom!

Tell your DH I said Happy Birthday!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh. Will have to look into that then. No, I mean that we arrive in the morning, around 9:30. We are leaving Burlington on a 6 a.m. flight.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK I updated the list on the first post on who is going, I hope I have it right. I will go update what I have for seating so far on the other thread also.

Marj are you arriving Wed or Thurs. morning? I am arriving on Thursday at 10:45 that is if my flight does not change again... Laurie & Megan also arrive on thursday morning, all our flight were around the same time but they all seem to be changing on us. Hopefully most of us can share a ride to the hotel, we will have to finalize this when it gets closer.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, I am confused, are you coming in Wed or Thursday? There is a company (if I remember correctly - called Groom transportation) They have a desk actually located at the airport and you can hire a car there, on the day you arrive. You can share a van with other people (strangers) going to the same destination, and it is a lot cheaper. Or hire a private car which will be a lot more. We have to take a private car cause little Betzie will be with us, and they do not allow dogs in the "public" cars. So just know that there is transportation available to the hotel, you just need to seek it out, and if you take a private cab, it is pretty expensive. 
I am on vacation still, so the name of the transportation Co is by memory, I can check once I return next week.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, I'm confused too, so dont' worry!! lol I'm still debating which morning to arrive! I'd love to be able to share a ride to the hotel to save on costs, but it looks like most of you are getting there Thurs. morning. 

I thought Wed. morning would be nice, because it will give me some down time to find my way around and take a nap. LOL We are leaving VT at 6 a.m., so up at 4 a.m. on the day we fly out. UGH! Also, I'm afraid of missing out on some of the showings Thurs. since we won't likely be at the hotel 'til almost noon....... right?

Will book my flight today most likely, once I can figure this out. lmbo


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so grateful for everyone's advice and I'm sorry for asking you to no doubt repeat some of it. Thank you!! 

So here's another question..... Leeann, do you know exactly WHO from this forum is arriving on Wed.??


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Marj I do not know of anyone arriving on Wed.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am but I am driving! Marj- I would offer to pick you up but I don't think I will be there that early!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, that is sweet of you! But if hardly anyone is showing up on Wed., then I'll book for Thurs. and arrive at the airport around the same time as many of you. 

If there is room for me and the two girls, I'd love to share a ride with someone.  I'm going to reread this thread and try and figure things out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll be there on Wednesday. (I'm actually flying in on Monday.)


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I am but I am driving! Marj- I would offer to pick you up but I don't think I will be there that early!


Did I read this wrong, or are you are driving to Virginia?? :jaw:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Estrella, I believe Amanda will be living on the East Coast by then. LOL!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, yes the car company is Groom Transportation. I just called the Sheraton and they gave me their number and said it would cost $31. Groom, however, said it will cost $50 because the hotel is in Zone 4 and gas prices.. yada, yada... We are 3 so the price goes up. I'm not sure if that's in a van, shared with others, or a private car.

The hotel is 18 miles from the Richmond airport and there are no city buses that go there. The hotel shuttle is only good for going within a 5 mile radius.

O.k. after much hemming and hawing, I've decided we'll arrive in VA on Wed. morning. I really will need some down time to recover from the 2 hr. drive to Burlington the night before, getting up at 4 a.m. and finding some time to scout the Sheraton once we arrive so I can see the girls settled and feel better about where they will be while I'm busy with my Hav people. :biggrin1: I am paying more to arrive on Wed., but I think it will make it a better trip for me. I'm not 20 anymore!! :suspicious: :frusty: lol

I'm asking hubby to fax my reg'n in tomorrow from his office and I will be paying for it today with Pay Pal, booking the hotel and flight as well. Omg, I'm EXCITED!!!!!!!! 

ME ----------->


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Wooo Hoooo! Glad to see your excitement too, Marj!

Groom really is the only way to get there without hiring a limo or a cab. As I recall, I took a cab back to the airport from the hotel, but it may have been one of Groom's cars. (They have vans and they have cars, but the cars basically look like taxis.)

OH! For anyone bringing a dog and calling Groom:
You will want to disclose that you have a dog with you because some of the drivers were freaked out by the thought of having a dog in their vehicle (in a carrier or not). There were a couple of drivers that refused to take people that had dogs, but Groom had enough cars waiting that it wasn't a big deal to get another car to take you to the hotel.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad you decided to come. I will be there on Tuesday. Seminars are planned for all day on Wednesday. You may want to check the schedule out to see if you are interested in going to them. I signed up for almost all of them.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Phew! I'm bushed and have a headache, BUT I'm all booked.... hotel, flight and I paid for the registration. :whoo:

I wont' be attending any seminars, Jennifer, as we will be at the hotel only around 5:30-6 Wed. evening. I chose a later flight out of Burlington so we could save on hotel there. I want to spend time with my dd and her friend once we arrive in VA and explore the premises and get a start on schmoozing with the folks and their Havs. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj how far are you from Burlington, VT? You know it is only a 3 hr. drive for me, maybe some summer we could meet with the boys for a girls weekend.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Only" a 3 hr. drive? You are brave! lol 

I am two hours' drive from Burlington, VT. Then it depends on how long we have to wait at the border. I'll be avoiding the busy times on this trip. I have a hard time driving for very long, but this is more than worth it. :biggrin1: I dont' know of any members close to there, but would be nice!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

You have a point Marj, I have never really driven more than 2 hrs. by myself , usually DH does all the long driving. Ahhh but the things we will attempt for our furkids to have some fun LOL.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

When I called about a car reservation for me, Leeanne, and Megan they told me that because Betzie was coming, we had to have a "private" car, I assume meaning that we could not share a ride with others (strangers) going to the hotel.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Does anyone know about the merchandise with the National logo on it? Are they going to have the same things they offered last year?


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

This dosnt really apply to you guys, but Im excited about the Juniors judge! (They posted the premuim finally!) Dennis McCoy, he judged Juniors at Westminster this year


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with you Natasha. He is a good judge and nice to show under.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Amanda, Dora & Dasher (ama0722)
> Beverly (BeverlyA)
> Brooke & Kona (BrookenKona)
> Jennifer Clevenger
> ...


I am soooooo excited and I can't believe we are going to be this many from the forum that will meet in VA! :whoo:

Is there a meeting point at some time on Thursday, a ring that most of us will be at? Are the rings only in one room at the hotel, or spread out? I think I read it is one place.. but what about the obedience, where will that be held? I'm sure there will be tons of help once we are on site, so I'm not worried, but I am just incredibly excited! I can't help it! :biggrin1:

Should we all wear red boas or something so we are more easily recognized?? 









:biggrin1: :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- you wear that outfit and we will all come to you!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I vote for Amanda to wear that outfit!!!! And then you all take pictures for the benefit of us unlucky ones who will not be there.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lina said:


> I vote for Amanda to wear that outfit!!!! And then you all take pictures for the benefit of us unlucky ones who will not be there.


O.k. *I SECOND THAT !!!!!* :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- I will wear that outfit after I win the quilt and then I will have my picture taken in front of it to send to everyone!!!

Or remember Kimberly's pink outfit. Sigh, I would wear the red but since I am showing Dash, I can't!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Why can't you wear the red? It would look FABULOUS for Dash to show against!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ound:too funny girls, Amanda you would look smashing with a red boa.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Why can't you wear the red? It would look FABULOUS for Dash to show against!


I agree and you could borrow Melissa's red shoes!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I don't see why Ryan can't wear the red outfit~ nobody would mistake him!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok, so is it red boas?? I have no problem with it. I dont know how I will be able to find you all without them!!!

BYW - I believe that Jocelyn is also coming!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmm... Red outfits are really not my thing.. but, all depends on how many drinks I throw back at the bar! 

Ryan


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAYY! I get to meet Marj too! :whoo: Ohh..happy day 

Red Boas? Or outfits? Really? Seriously? lol 

K.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I never wear red, as it looks horrible on me, but I am willing to wear a boa~~ hehe


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I do have a good skin tone for red (pale!)  I wonder if Dash would be so embarrassed he wouldn't walk with me! Or he would be too busy trying to get my boa!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> I do have a good skin tone for red (pale!)  I wonder if Dash would be so embarrassed he wouldn't walk with me! Or he would be too busy trying to get my boa!


Or, he might think you are dressed like a clown and the circus dog in him will come out and he will really put on a good show for everyone! ound:ound:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Ok, so is it red boas?? I have no problem with it. I dont know how I will be able to find you all without them!!!
> 
> BYW - I believe that Jocelyn is also coming!!!


LOL, sorta like the Red Hat Lady society, but you all will have a red boa!!! I will have my camera ready, this will be a good sight for sore eyes!!!

I get in late Tuesday night.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- we have been working so hard on not being the circus dog <BG> I think we will have to save the boa for the bar!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Kathy- we have been working so hard on not being the circus dog <BG> I think we will have to save the boa for the bar!


Alright, if you insist, but it better be a great show in that bar. Ryan, be sure you pack your boa!!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Cherie,
You like the shopping better in Houston even after you, Melissa and I perfected the 'triple pivot' in Macys????????:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy you are bringing your boa right? All forum members need to wear them so we can recognize each other.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just caught the run down of who all was going to Nationals-this is going to be so much fun this year-last year was my first year & I was kinda of lost-did not know many people. But this year is going to be better-know more & now with so many from the fourm going it's even going to be more fun.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman-who will be in the Rescue Parade-with his new Harley Davidson collar & bad to the bone lead


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't know how I lost this thread for so long!
MARJ!!!! When are you arriving? I will be getting in TUESDAY evening, so I will be there and looking for you!!!

Seriously, the seminars on Wed will be very informative I'm sure. 

Does anyone have a button maker or anything that we could make cheaply to identify each other easily? I know I used my tattoo's last year, but that didn't help me find everyone else!

Anyone with a creative idea?
Can't wait to meet everyone!

We do need a list of all the forum members who are showing dogs, and the classes so we can keep track of them!

Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Are they not giving out name tags? it was on the form??

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<- will be in the puppy ring with Dash and maybe in another ring too (not sure if i want you guys to watch us in the other one  heck maybe either!)

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Are they not giving out name tags? it was on the form??


Yes, you will get a name tag when you register, but if you don't know the faces to match, you'll constantly be walking around until you get close enough to read a name tag (or introduce yourself for getting so close to someone to look down at their... nametag).


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Yes, you will get a name tag when you register, but if you don't know the faces to match, you'll constantly be walking around until you get close enough to read a name tag (or introduce yourself for getting so close to someone to look down at their... nametag).


Hmmm better be careful where you put your name tags girls, you dont want Ryan looking down at your... namtag LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

There you go Beverly, maybe we all need to post pics of our tattoos again, but of course they need to be in the open- hehe
Just look on everyones left ankle, you will know how to find me:biggrin1:

All kidding aside, it would be really nice to have "something" that would identify us to each other.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> All kidding aside, it would be really nice to have "something" that would identify us to each other.


We could pick a button from cafepress and each order one, they have a lot of cute ones.

http://buttons.cafepress.com/havanese


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a great idea, Leeann. They are cute and would serve a great purpose. I will be arriving on Tuesday 12:45 pm. So, on the list you have already made can you add the arrival day, Leeann?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have never really looked at that site before - by goodness they have lots of Havanese designs!!! How is the shipping on that? I would have to order a $10 button and pay $15 for shipping.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurie I just tried ordering 1pc. 2.25" button for $3.00 and the shipping was $1.00 not bad at all.

I also started adding arrival dates that I knew off the top of my head, I will dig for the others in a bit.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Laurief said:


> I have never really looked at that site before - by goodness they have lots of Havanese designs!!! How is the shipping on that? I would have to order a $10 button and pay $15 for shipping.


The economy shipping is just $1.00. So it would only be $4.45 for the button that says "If it isn't a Havanese, it's just a dog".


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Would it look too cheesy to tie a ribbon of a specific color on our name tag? Say pink for breast cancer awareness/ forum awareness?

Beverly


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Leeann, we are so on the same page it is scary!!!!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh great Jennifer! That would probably be less than ribbon and would be fun to keep!

What do you all think?

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the idea - just tell me which one you guys choose so I can order it. 
I would contribute but they are all so cute I could never pick!!
Too bad we cant have one that says Havanese Forum on it.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Terrific! And Leeann... I'm arriving Tuesday evening.

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think with cafe press you can also make your own- maybe someone who is more savy could make a havanese forum one and then we just order it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I think with cafe press you can also make your own- maybe someone who is more savy could make a havanese forum one and then we just order it.


Let me dig into this, I also liked the Team Havanese shirts but did not care for the button they had.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

We are coming in on Wed. And after check-in we are heading for Virginia Beach for a romp in the sand-LOL-and dinner at a resturant that allows dogs on their outside patio-which is suppose to overlook the Bay.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
I found it here. http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/designer.aspx

The button is $2.49 and $1.00 to ship. Heck, if you wanted to be super creative, you could put your name above Havanese Forum or something


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann,
> I found it here. http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/designer.aspx
> 
> The button is $2.49 and $1.00 to ship. Heck, if you wanted to be super creative, you could put your name above Havanese Forum or something


I was just looking at the same thing  We would have to ask Melissa for permission to use the forum logo first. I know she was working on a cafee press store, not sure how far she got into it but maybe she can throw one up for us all to buy? I hate to bug her while on vaca with this so maybe we can ask her next week.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

No rush just a good idea as we could wear it for playdates and meeting at dog shows too <BG>


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Dawna may be able to give permission too. I don't know what kind of turn around time they have or shipping, but probably the sooner the better, if possible.

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it is a great idea. I dont have my photoshop on this laptop on vacation but next week when I am back I could try to create something. We dont even have to use the Logo, we could just use Havanese Forum - or just Forum. Is Melissa due back next week?? Let me know if you want me to play around with anything.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh, I'm so jealous everyone! It sounds like a wonderful time. Sigh, wish a road trip was in the works for us but it's just way too far and expensive after our move. I vote for the red boas but be careful...the dye can come off on your clothing.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I look dreadful in red... and do you know how difficult it is to pack a boa? Not to mention the fact we need to be sensitive to our vegan members that may not wear feathers! :mullet:

Beverly


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Kathy you are bringing your boa right? All forum members need to wear them so we can recognize each other.


Leeann,
I must say after checking in from work this morning and reading about buttons instead of boa's I am a wee bit disappointed. The boa's can be seen from far and the buttons not. Buttons are common place, boa's make a statement!!! <grin> They can be packed in a zip-lock baggie and doesn't take up much room.

LOLOLOL, so keep me posted on what you all decide, but I still vote for the boa!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, if you want to be noticed, wear your boa. If you want to be less conspicious, wear your button. If you want to make sure all the forum members see you, wear both!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I am not going but I vote for boas!! That is the coolest idea I have heard in a long time. That or a tiara.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I would REALLY love to see Ryan in a red boa AND a tiaraound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good idea Estrella. I want to see Ryan in a tiara!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

ound:

Ryan now you HAV to do it.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Come on guys!! Your embarassing Beamer!! lol

Ryan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We are embarrassing Mr. Sir Humps-a-Lot??? I think his daddy already covered that so now it's pay back time for Beamer, he wants to see his daddy in a boa & tiara!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I second that idea on ryan wearing a boa and tiara..too funny!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Leeann,
> I must say after checking in from work this morning and reading about buttons instead of boa's I am a wee bit disappointed. The boa's can be seen from far and the buttons not. Buttons are common place, boa's make a statement!!! <grin> They can be packed in a zip-lock baggie and doesn't take up much room.
> 
> LOLOLOL, so keep me posted on what you all decide, but I still vote for the boa!!!


You'll wear one too, right Kathy?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok guys I am starting to getr real excited about the National soming up. I bought Betzie's sherpa bag for our flight. I am going to work with her getting used to the carrier. I am taking obedience class with Betzie as well. She is doing really well so far. Tonight is our second class. We have been doing our homework everyday with her. I hope that my flights do not change anymore..it is very frustrating. I can't wait to meet everyone!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> You'll wear one too, right Kathy?


Are you wearing one Jennifer??? I think I should be the official judge for who looks the best in their new red boa though!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm ready! When do we leave? ound::brick:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sally, he is sooooooooooo cute! Oh, and he's the perfect rep. for the Forum with that red boa. Smashing! 

Kathy wrote: *"I think I should be the official judge for who looks the best in their new red boa though!!!"*

Nunh hunh, Kathy. No you don't! If everyone's wearing a red boa, then you'll have to as well. So there. :biggrin1:

I love the button idea, but as Kimberly has said, it will be harder to spot. You do realize I was joking when I sugg'd the red boa, right?? ound: BUT, since so many think it's a cool idea, then some could always just snip a piece of red boa and tie it to their purse, belt loop, wrist or as hair ribbon! That would be a bit more discreet. 

OR, as Ryan will do, wear it with flare along with a tiara. We Canadians know how to parteeeeeee! LMBO


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally- you have to come now!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, if you were joking, it's too late now Marj! Several of us already have ours packed. 

And I'm not kidding either! 


Great picture, Sally! Oliver will have to go with me if you aren't going. He'll fit right in!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Sally Oliver really wants to go. You really should join us!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally, I will even buy you a boa!!! Are we really going with boas? Cause I am going to have to explain to Dash early on why he has to wear it and not chew it! It has taken him quite a while to get used to a harness let alone flying feathers!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Miss Paige thinks the boa's are a fab idea-Rommy just thinks they should be something good to eat. Now all I have to do is figure out where I can find a red boa and then not forget to pack it.

This is going to be the very best Nationals.

I also am very "proud of myself"-I figured out how to use the avatar-now I just want to know how to get pictures to change while you are watching them-like Amanda's does.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

OMG Sally, that picture is priceless!!!! ROTFLMAO!!!! Well, seems to me Sally you need to get your ticket and make a room reservation, YOU ARE GOING NOW!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pat, when you figure out how to do that, please pm me, I have wanted to do that forever!!!!

I am heading home tomorrow from vacation and will be picking up my red boa this week!!

Laurie


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Sally, you need to go. Imagine the photo ops!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann,
> I found it here. http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/designer.aspx
> 
> The button is $2.49 and $1.00 to ship. Heck, if you wanted to be super creative, you could put your name above Havanese Forum or something


:suspicious:  :suspicious: I know a photo you can use on your badges :whoo:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

oh how cute Sally!I think Oliver has already packed for the trip!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Adorable Sally! I just gave away all the girls' boas when we moved, otherwise I'd donate them to the cause.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well I will have to go and get me a red boa....I think Miss Betzie will look good with a red boa!!!!!!! I have her sherpa bag and she has already used it. Please tell me if you all are kidding about the red boa's because I don't want to be the only one wearing one!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness Nationals is just around the corner------:bolt:

I bet you all are so excited!!!:bounce::dance::bounce::dance:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am soo excited!! i come home from vacation unpack work for three days and take off!!! I am sure Betzie will love meeting everyone!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anyone know how much it is to the hotel from the airport? Its only 16miles away it looks like. Anyone know the rates?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm not sure of the cost, but the name of the service I was told to use is "Groome Transportation". Maybe you can reach them and get a price. I know the hotel won't use their van if you're more than 5 miles away.

Beverly

LOVE the picture BTW!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Ryan, here is the info on Groome Transportation:*

Groome Transportation (1-800-552-7911). 
They are located on the right-hand side just as you come down into the baggage claim area. The cost for taking the shuttle to the Sheraton West in Richmond (which is zone 4) is $43.75 for one person, $46.25 for two, $50.50 for three or if four people can share the van, then it is $16.50 per person.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Kimberley!!!

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You are always welcome, Ryan! I am looking forward to meeting you and Marija.


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

*I'm going!*

Hotel,airfare done and registration goes this evening. Who else do I need to tell?

Dana, Oliver and Itsy's mom


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

danak said:


> Hotel,airfare done and registration goes this evening. Who else do I need to tell?
> 
> Dana, Oliver and Itsy's mom


Wahooo Dana :whoo:You need to tell me if you paid for reserve seating and if so how many seats so I can add you to my list for Kathy.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Dana:

Is Itsy going and if I am not mistaked isn't Itsy your new Foster dog> If so please let HRI know so Itsy can be in the Rescue Parade on Sat.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Question - Are confirmations going out at all in regards to payments and forms sent? I have paid via paypal and faxed my form. Should I expect something?? Just want to make sure I'm all good to go!

Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Question - Are confirmations going out at all in regards to payments and forms sent? I have paid via paypal and faxed my form. Should I expect something?? Just want to make sure I'm all good to go!
> 
> Ryan


No confirmations will be sent, keep your paypal receipt and a copy of your registration form.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Question - Are confirmations going out at all in regards to payments and forms sent? I have paid via paypal and faxed my form. Should I expect something?? Just want to make sure I'm all good to go!
> 
> Ryan


I just asked Leeann about that very thing, Ryan. I paid with PayPal and faxed too. She said I'm on the list, so all is good. :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What if you paid by check? I mailed all of my papers in? Will my name be on a list or something?? Thanks for helping out this feeble minded lady!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Since the form and payments are goingto 2 seperate destinations, I'm thinking the 2 parties involved will do some sort of checks and balances.. hopefully.. :suspicious:

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Laurie,

I'm guessing it will be like last year. When I got there, I had a name tag and bag full of goodies with my name on it. There was also a chair in the reserved area with my name on it. That was all there was to it! 

I sent a check also and haven't receieved anything, so I'm guessing we're just good to go!

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- if you didnt already hear, I ended up doing the reserved seating since Dasher's class will be first in the ring so we have a good place to watch the rest of the festivities!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm popping in again to tell you all how absolutely JEALOUS I am that I won't be joining you! I so so so want to go! Can't wait for next year. I hope nothing will come up and Kubrick and I will be able to see you all in Chicago.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

NOTHING will be coming up, Carolina. Put it on your calendar now. No renewal of vows allowed either, okay?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kimberly, are the dates available already? I will write them down NOW if they are!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

The only other thing I can see popping up on Lina's Calendar is picking up a brother or sister for Kubick in Chicago the end of Aug. next year?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

The only thing I have is a list of people on the forum who stated they paid for seating. I will ask Kathy when I send the list to her to please let me know if she was not notified of payment for any of us on the list and I will advise that person via PM there might be a problem. I don't foresee any major issues, running such a big event before I am sure they have seen problems pup up in the past and have learned how to deal with them going forward, I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, here you go:


> Lombard, Illinois (suburb of Chicago) - Westin Lombard Yorktown Center (just opened in August 2007)
> 
> Seminars - August 19th
> 
> Shows - August 20th thru the 22nd


See you there, if not before!  (Any plans to come visit your mother before then?)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly! Just added it to my calendar. 

I will hopefully be going to visit my mom sometime in the Spring... we'll see as far as specifics when it's closer. We can't go for Christmas this year as Spencer needs to work the day after and Christmas is on a Thursday this year.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Chicago will be a better location for everyone because of a more central location. It is only a five hour drive for me so I will be there for sure! 
I am still debating on taking a dog to show. For those who have shown at a Nationals, is it worth the expense?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jennifer, it all depends on how your dog does! LOL! I took my Tinky to the Chicago National a few years ago and it was fabulous. Then again, she and I made the cut all the way to the very end, so that was a blast for me. I haven't taken a dog for the last two years and am itching to take one again, but it isn't feasible for me with the location this year.

Are you a diehard show junkie? If so, then go for it!!

Carolina, that's a bummer about Christmas, but then again, this will be your first Christmas together as Mr. & Mrs., so you can start your own traditions anyway. We'll just have to find a way to meet up in spring!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes I did not realize how big my last post was, I guess that's what I get for using copy & paste while busy LOL sorry guys.

Jennifer you should bring someone, just so I can play with her or him


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jennifer- I say do it so I am not the only one!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay this is what I'm going to do.... I will show both Cooper and Gracie at the Muncie, Indiana show. Which ever one wins that weekend can go. If no one wins then I go by myself. That plan is probably my best bet.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jennifer if no one wins then you have to bring Alana.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jennifer- okay I will keep my fingers crossed! 

Leeann- I think Monte should come and show in Rally!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow - talk about pressure Jennifer. What are you going to do if they both win? :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda all Monte would want to do is find the closest lap and snuggle in. Maybe next year I will bring both with me.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann wrote: *"Amanda all Monte would want to do is find the closest lap and snuggle in."*

Me! Me!!! I volunteered *FIRST*!!!!!! My lap will be all ready for Monte. He'll make me feel a little less homesick for my Sammy bear. :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Marj, I was scrolling through the July's photos today just looking at the pictures and did double take on Sammy, I had to look at the avatar real quick because I didnt remember posting a picture of Monte all wet.

Sorry to say he is staying home with his big brother, this is girls weekend no boys from my house allowed!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

sigh........ fine then. Though I totally understand since it's also going to be a 'girls only' holiday for me, my daughter and her best friend. :biggrin1:

But really...... does a boy Hav really qualify as a boy??!! Aw, c'mon, Leeann! Please???????!! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann, I am going to side with marj and say please. I know you have the nice new travel bag too!

I will be in the novice ring right along your side!!!

The instigator!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Wow - talk about pressure Jennifer. What are you going to do if they both win? :biggrin1:


Then I will have to take both!!!!

Leeann, you should bring Monte but Aunt's get first dibs on holding him. So...back off ladies! LOL There is a companion parade you could put him in. He would love it!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Jennifer if no one wins then you have to bring Alana.


Alana would love to come but she is too young. There is always next year!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK the person that pays to change my flight to Wed. instead of Thurs. and Monte's airfare gets to be the first to hold him :biggrin1:

Oh I could just see Monte in a parade LOL, can he carry his ball while prancing around? Crazy dog is even going potty now with that thing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh. "Pay" huh??? Well.. uh........... o.k. How about bringing a PICTURE of Monte then?? :biggrin1: Monte and Riley. Yup, we want pics.

ound: ound:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Leeann said:


> OK the person that pays to change my flight to Wed. instead of Thurs. and Monte's airfare gets to be the first to hold him :biggrin1:
> 
> Oh I could just see Monte in a parade LOL, can he carry his ball while prancing around? Crazy dog is even going potty now with that thing.


It must be in the genes. Maggie is the same way with her Chuck-it. She can see it through the french doors and cries for it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:4 more weeks, I hope everyone is getting ready. :whoo:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I am so excited for everyone that is going. I wish I was going to watch, it sounds like it is going to be a blast. 4 weeks until pictures!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Is there a list of the forum dogs that will be showing? I don't want to miss cheering for anyone!

Thanks for that info Kimberly, that will come in handy having it this early.

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're welcome Beverly! We'll make sure it gets posted every now and then as a reminder, but I like blocking off my calendar early.

As for forum dogs showing, I'm not sure of any that are going besides Dasher. Has anyone posted that theirs will be there? It's a ridiculous trip to Richmond from the west coast and I'll be busy with a few other things, so I'm not going to show my own as much as I'd love to do so.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We got Amanda with Dasher in the puppy match? Kimberly help me with that one please. Oh and we have to get a cheering section going for Natasha, this is her last year showing as a Jr.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dash will be showing each of the days and also in Rally (get ready to laugh!) We are just doing rally for fun and experience so don't expect to see much there!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, Dasher will be showing! How could I miss him?! Eeks. (And it's a full-fledged show entry vs. a puppy match. This one counts towards his championship!)

Natasha is showing in Juniors. That's right! We're getting a list started now. 

Has anyone decided to show in Rally or Obedience?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If the trip wasn't such a bear, I've been toying with the idea of taking Tinky to compete in Rally again too, Amanda. She enjoys it and so do I, but we never compete locally because I am usually in conformation when we go to those shows.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- surely a show master like yourself could do two rings  Actually just doing rally and obedience at the same time usually exhaust me and then you have to be careful as to the rules- food, how much voice, etc. Dash doesn't know much but I want him to get early experience and who knows maybe we surprise each other and pull it together!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you girls, I get so confused with the showing. Grrrrr I should really look at changing my flight, I am totally going to miss Rally & Obedience. Someone better tape Amanda with Dasher & Dora in the ring for us.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am getting excited as well. Betzie will be coming with me but we are not competing or showing. I am just bringing her for fun....I hope she will behave for me...but I think I will have plenty of babysitters!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am sooo excited about the trip! We have a family vacation in less than two weeks, so I'm only able to concentrate on one trip at a time. lol BUT, I keep thinking about it and can't wait to meet my forum friends and Havs! 

There will be much cheering going on. For sure!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Marj I go on vacation to michigan and then come back work for three days and off to the national. I think I will have Betzie's bag all packed before I go on our vacation so that way it will be one less thing I will have to do!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I can't bring Dora  DH said he is not going to be left alone with Belle (can't blame him!) After what she did at the Long Beach show and her behavior in the hotel yesterday, I am just going to bring Dash  But if someone wants to gift me a puppy while I am there (YOU KNOW HINT- I already picked my favorite!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Megan, that's going to be pretty hectic! Good luck with getting things organized. 

Oh poo!! I won't get to see Dora??  I understand the hubby, but I will miss your adorable Dora. sigh.........


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope nobody makes fun of me but I am going to have Betzie dressed up!!!!! I already know one person on here who thinks I am crazy.....hint hint she has she has Betzie's father and Jillee's sister!!!! Hahahaha!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

If no one guessed right, it's me!!! Of course I think she is a crazy dog lady. Her dogs have more clothes than my kids do. LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann- I can't bring Dora  DH said he is not going to be left alone with Belle (can't blame him!) After what she did at the Long Beach show and her behavior in the hotel yesterday, I am just going to bring Dash  But if someone wants to gift me a puppy while I am there (YOU KNOW HINT- I already picked my favorite!)


Is this one of those time when DH does not stand for dear husband? I was so looking forward to seeing Dora, bummer. And I do beleave it is MY turn for a puppy, did you pick one out for me already.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I will have my cam that I can take a video with, I'm just not sure how many minutes I can record at a time without downloading it. I'll get everythig I can! Of course that means I get to snuggle him!

Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

30 days to go! (till i get there on Thursday anyhow..) 

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

29 days for me! heh :biggrin1: :whoo:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I have a very exciting month ahead. I will be leaving for Florida with my family this Saturday. The weekend after we get back, I have a show in Muncie. Then 10 days later I leave for Richmond. I haven't had a vacation in six years. I feel like a child waiting for Christmas!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just did my entry so I am excited!!!

I will like to stay in a place for a weekend!!! <BG> By the time I get to Virgina, I will have been in 17 states in the last 30 days (Dash too!)

Okay, are we seriously doing red boas? Or you guys trying to see how gullible I am?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jennifer I am soo glad that you are going to have a much needed vacation with your family. Enjoy every minute!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, I commend you for still sounding so energetic after all that driving, with yet more to go. 

I do believe the red boa was unanimously voted as a 'go' ! I think........... LOL


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Cheap SF bay area flights*

Just on the off chance I could afford to go - I checked round trip flights today and found out that Jet Blue will get us there from the SF bay area for... $310 round trip!!!! Now if you bring a dog it's $100 each way extra, but that sure seems like a good price to me and the layovers aren't bad. I used www.kayak.com - it's a great search site.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lisa, that really is a terrific price!! How many stops & changes do you have to make though? Can you come, can you come??

And Yes, I do believe that the red boa's are a GO - maybe except for Ryan!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

The layover is less than 1 1/2 hours either direction - can you believe it? One is a red-eye and the other from my local airport is a few dollars more but the pet fee is outrageous - $150 each way. Guess I better bring a service animal instead. :biggrin1:

I really don't know if it's feasible - the girls will have started school on the 19th and we're new to the area so no grandparents would be available to babysit while they are at school. The weekend - yes. So I'm going to think about it and I'll let you know.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We would love for you to come!!!! But you have to get a boa


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Darn, I just gave away my red one too! Really and truly - we sold a bunch of fun hats and boas at our moving sale. ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Lisa, please please PLEEEEASE join us with MeMe. We can overlook the red boa thing for you if you come.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well shoot guys, you are making this so tempting. Are entries still open? I know I missed the discounted hotel rooms. Do you think there are still people looking for roommates?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo: Woo Hoo- we got her thinking!!! Come on girl!!! MAKE THAT RESERVATION!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lisa, that would be great if you could go too!! Yep, Jet Blue really has some great deals. It's costing me $400 LESS going with them from Vermont, than any other airline from Montreal. I do have to drive 2 hrs. to get there, but it's way worth it.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Me&2Girls said:


> Well shoot guys, you are making this so tempting. Are entries still open? I know I missed the discounted hotel rooms. Do you think there are still people looking for roommates?


I have a room and could use a roomate. Are you interested?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lisa did you book it yet? You only have till the 11th to get that entry in, lets go girl get your booty moving.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

My goodness - the 11th leaves me lots of time. You guys are such enablers! Here I should be saving my pennies for my next Havanese or Christmas for the girls and you want me to spend it all in August.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

You know you came to the wrong spot on here we are such enablers when it comes to anything havanese. I hope you can come the more the merrier!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- I say cheap ticket, roommate savings, all of us to share pitchers of margaritas it is a sign and Hey, I need someone else in the show ring so I am not lonely! It would be great if Meme could get her last point there!!!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ok ok, we are bad!! lets gt past that!!!!
Did you make your reservations yet!???? You KNOW you WANNA come!! 
Come on - make those reservations!!!!

hehe


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Lisa? :ear:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I love you guys! Okay, here's the game plan - I've really got to put the numbers together to see if I can afford it (my move was twice as expensive as I planned and I absolutely need to buy some things for the house like a shorty patio pet door and make sure that my new energy bill isn't going to break bank!)

Second, I can't show MeMe - her breeder has been showing her in bred-by and has put all 14 points on her. She'll be Elaine's 8th bred-by champion. I'm so proud of the both of them I could bust. However, MeMe does have a final show this weekend before the nationals so if per chance she gets that last point, I suppose I could bring her at least for the parade of champions. And since she's broken off coat from the move (she discovered she loved sleeping under a chair while I was packing), there's absolutely no way she could go into the specials ring now.

If I go I really want to attend the seminars on Tuesday - with Claudia Orlandi still be there? I'd heard that she needed to cancel. 

On the positive side, I've printed out all the forms (and the entry form just in case I find a puppy to enter :biggrin1


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> I love you guys! Okay, here's the game plan - I've really got to put the numbers together to see if I can afford it (my move was twice as expensive as I planned and I absolutely need to buy some things for the house like a shorty patio pet door and make sure that my new energy bill isn't going to break bank!)
> 
> Second, I can't show MeMe - her breeder has been showing her in bred-by and has put all 14 points on her. *She'll be Elaine's 8th bred-by champion. I'm so proud of the both of them I could bust*. However, MeMe does have a final show this weekend before the nationals so if per chance she gets that last point, I suppose I could bring her at least for the parade of champions. And since she's broken off coat from the move (she discovered she loved sleeping under a chair while I was packing), there's absolutely no way she could go into the specials ring now.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

At this time, Claudia Orlandi is still scheduled. I don't think anything will be cancelled at this late of a date. Airline & hotel reservations have been booked based on her seminar date.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> At this time, Claudia Orlandi is still scheduled. I don't think anything will be cancelled at this late of a date. Airline & hotel reservations have been booked based on her seminar date.


Thank you Kimberly for posting this information. The seminar is still happening. The ONLY reason it wouldn't is if Ms. Orlandi had to cancel for some reason.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I went to her seminar when she came to Cincinnati. She is very quick witted and funny. The day flew by and she was gracious enough to hang around afterwards to answer questions. I would highly recommend this seminar to anyone who plans on or is breeding dogs. I have more confidence in my ability to whelp a litter with the information and ideas she gave us.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree with you, Jennifer! I went to her seminar once before, but it was good enough that I'm going again. I loved her basic way of communicating genetics.

I have her book too, but frankly, it isn't her strong point. It isn't any good (IMO) without hearing her speak. I understand she has updated the book, so maybe it is better now.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Question....... Are there going to be booths at the Richmond show? That is, booths of doggy supplies and products? There is an auction table too, right? Of course, I know about the drawing for those amazing quilts, but what else will be there?

I'm itching to spend just a wee bit of money. Ssssssshhhhh..... don't tell hubby though. :suspicious:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Good question Marj, I have been squandering away money for 8 months now for this trip. I like going on HCA website and checking for updated listings for the auction and I am assuming they will have T-shirts & stuff with the National logo gain this year.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Has anyone signed up for the Tellington Touch Seminar-I want to try it but not sure just what it is. If someone knows please tell me-I could always just save that $ and spend it elsewhere.

Pat


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Pat- Tellington Touch can be a lifesaver for an animal under severe stress or in shock from an injury. The only technique I was taught was similar to an ear massage but it kept my dog alive long enough to be operated on and he made a complete recovery. If I go to the nationals that is one seminar I will attend for sure. I think it's really worthwhile.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Tellington Touch good book would love to see a seminar!!
Ear massage worked really well with a car sick dog


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Pat, I am signed up for ALL the seminars on Wed, including the TT and would love to attend with you if you decide to go!

Last year there were vendors with booths set up selling things such as grooming tools, gold jewelry, bronzes and covers for grooming tables. I got a couple Tee's that I love there, including one from the Windy City club with that line everyone lovesss, "say hello to my little friend!", and one from another club with a Havanese Carmen Miranda on it. Along with the HCA booth, HRI also has a wonderful booth full of terrific things to take home.

One other thing that I "purchased" last year at the National was a subscription to "Our Havanese" and I'm so glad that I did. I've loved every issue of it!

Can't wait for the 25th!

Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Beverly! I'll have to save my pennies.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

This year, it looks like the buying options may be a bit fewer. I don't think we will have local clubs displaying merchandise this year, simply because the space at this hotel is so limited.

I am also signed up for the T-Touch seminar and have enjoyed the ear technique I learned about five years ago. Besides anxiety, I found it very useful on an overly excited Hav too. It soothed him and calmed him down so we could work in training. I don't know much about the T-Touch method, but the one bit I did learn has been very helpful at times.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank You so much for the information-I am for sure signing up for the Seminar-infact I just changed my arrival date so I will be at the hotel the day before so as to not miss the seminar.

And Bev I would love to have you join me for the Seminar.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann,
I was wondering if you could do an updated list as to who is coming, when if you know, and are they bringing pups or not. 

I need to know how many bags to pack so I can get all the pups home with me!! :behindsofa:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

All set Lurie, I just updated to the best of my knowledge. Although we have not heard from Sandi in a while I hope she is still coming with Smarty.

As far as how many bags to pack? I would bring as many as you can carry, we dont need to know the person to steal their pups, should be lots to choose from.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Yikes, with the extra baggage rates doubling today, this puppy snatching could get expensive! 

I can't wait!
Beverly


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Some of you are taking JetBlue I think?? you now have to pay $7 to use a blanket! lol..
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap_travel/2...pillow_fees;_ylt=ArU8Jm0NPY_.yi_XVZ6ONvQDW7oF
hope no one gets cold easily.. 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*A few weeks away!!!*

I was asked by people at HRI to attach the invitation to the HRI reception on Thursday night. 
They are asking that anyone who plans on attending RSVP to Charlene Edwards at 
CME3320 at aol.com - and of course, replace at with @ & no spaces.

I have tried to attach the actual picutre of the invitation, but alas, I am computer stupid & cant figure out how to. Sorry.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well Laurie I will have to keep my eye on you then!!!!:suspicious: I have Betzie next grooming scheduled the day before we leave so she will be nice and soft for ya. I have her clothes all layed out as well. I sure am getting excited!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, thank you for posting the RSVP info for the HRI reception.

Ryan, $7 for a blanket to use?? Okay then.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I was asked by people at HRI to attach the invitation to the HRI reception on Thursday night.
> They are asking that anyone who plans on attending RSVP to Charlene Edwards at
> CME3320 at aol.com - and of course, replace at with @ & no spaces.
> 
> I have tried to attach the actual picutre of the invitation, but alas, I am computer stupid & cant figure out how to. Sorry.


When I faxed my registration to Laura, I stated that we'd be 3 for this dinner. So, do I have to reconfirm that with Charlene?

The $7 fee is for a blanket and pillow 'kit' they say. They will give a $5 coupon for Bed, Bath and Beyond, though we dont' have any of those here in Quebec. lol No worries. We'll be fine. :biggrin1:

Megan, I'm sure Betzie would be soft as silk even without the grooming. You do such a fine job with your furbabies. Can't wait to meet you and your girl!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Whats this Thursday HRI Reception? It was not on the payment form was it?

How much?


Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

i belive it doesn't cost anything....but bring $$ for the raffle/auction.
It's a nice place to hang out and chat, I had a good time last year!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

That's right, it's just kind of a cocktail hour/reception so there wasn't a place to sign up for it on the registration. 

There will be small items up for raffle. I've donated a few items already plus I'm still getting a few more. I recently got a years subscription to Modern Dog magazine donated by them, I'm picking up a small basket of items from my groomer on Friday and some other items from my vet on Monday.

See you all there!
Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Its getting closer!!!!

Yes, you are right. There is not place to sign up for the HRI reception, but they do ask that you RSVP to Charlene, as they do need to get an idea on how much to put out! So if you plan on attending, please email Charlene.k 

Anyone donating an item, please be sure to make up an index card with a description of your item, I am not sure but I think they will staple these to the bags for the raffle tickets. 

Also, dont forget to bring $$$ to the HCA dinner on Friday night. They too are having a raffle, along with an auction on larger items!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo in 3 more weeks I will be heading to the airport at this time.

If anyone wants to check out some of the items to be auctioned off on Friday they are listed on the HCA website, click here.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, HCA asked that we do index cards for our donations too. You indicated a while back that you would help with me setting up the raffle for Friday night - does that offer still stand?? I RSVPed that you and I were helping, but wasnt sure if you still intended to. Thanks.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Laurie I do still want to help, thanks for RSVPing for me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Do they keep a list for the dinners Friday and Sat? I did send $ in but I didn't get a confirmation or anything back, I'm assuming they received it.

I'm not sure if DH made a copy of the forms, since I delegated sending the check to him, but we are pretty much rolling in Friday late afternoon. Do we just show up for dinner and check in? help the newbie! 

Kara


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

The HRI Reception is not listed on the Registration form-and there is no charge to take part in the Reception-like other's have said-just bring $ for the raffle-and by the way Pupsters are invited to take part in the Reception. I went last year and it was a great party-Good Food-Good Drinks and great people to meet & get to know. And yes both my two fur-kids went along to the party-Rommy man even talked mom into slipping him bites of cheese.

Hope to see everyone both at Nationals and at the Reception. And is anyone going to the Buffet dinner on Friday night that might still have room at their table for one person. I just hate to go to a dinner & not have anyone to talk to. LOL

Pat


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: I am definitely going to the cocktail by HRI ! I mean,.... great food, drinks AND company! How can I miss that??! :biggrin1: O.k., so will go confirm Charlene via email. Thanks everyone! 

I have no idea what table we'll be at at the dinner Fri. and Sat.! I am with my teen daughter and her friend and I hope I'll be at a table of forum members, though I know that EVERYONE going is bound to be wonderful people. :biggrin1: Oh man, I'm so excited!! 

When I get back from our family vacation, I'm going to ask my boss if there are things I can bring to donate. I can't bring heavy items, but I might be able to get a few things.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah! 

I need to find a schedule of events. We were planning on going to the buffet dinner and then the dinner Sat. night. We sent in the $ for that, I'm just wondering if they are sending us tickets back? Or just keeping a list.

I don't know where We are sitting but it'd be great to sit with forum members too 

I'm guessing Miss Gucci can't come to dinner. lol heh. Even though, she's got great table manners, for a dog. Better than some of my kids, actually! ound:

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, I believe everything we need will be there when we arrive - tickets and all. I dont think that there are assigned seats, so we could put some tables together of Forum people if you guys want.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Kara, I believe everything we need will be there when we arrive - tickets and all. I dont think that there are assigned seats, so we could put some tables together of Forum people if you guys want.


Hey Guys,
Typically, you can't put tables together as they are the huge round tables that seat maybe 8-10 per table. Plus, room will be limited in some cases, and with fire codes, might not be able to do it. There isn't any assigned seating at the dinners, it is a first come type of situation. So, you might want to all meet up ahead of time and then walk in together to get your table.

There won't be tickets, but a list of names as to who paid and what dinner you ordered for the banquet on Saturday night. The dinner on Friday is a buffet.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I knew we could count on Kathy to give us the info... Thanks!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> I knew we could count on Kathy to give us the info... Thanks!!


My pleasure, I am looking forward to meeting you all!!!! I am NOT looking forward to the humidity the east coast experiences!!!:jaw: We don't have that out here in the good of west!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

We should discuss seating now then! I can forsee chaos.. lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm easy - haha - You tell me where to sit, and thats where I will sit.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Beamer said:


> We should discuss seating now then! I can forsee chaos.. lol


Remember, seating for the show can be reserved though.

Just didn't want someone to read your post Ryan and get confused about what seating was being discussed. eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Remember, seating for the show can be reserved though.
> 
> Just didn't want someone to read your post Ryan and get confused about what seating was being discussed. eace:


Yes and I have that list all ready for you Kathy, I was just really hoping to be able to add Lisa to it before I sent it off. Ohhh Lisa hun did you make those reservations yet :ear:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Yes and I have that list all ready for you Kathy, I was just really hoping to be able to add Lisa to it before I sent it off. Ohhh Lisa hun did you make those reservations yet :ear:


Thank you Leeann. I sure hope Lisa can come too, I know she would LOVE it!!! Plus, it would be a great vacation for you Lisa!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And let's just say there is really a humidity difference  I am getting really excited too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You guys are a bunch of big babies!! Humidity - ha - its about time someone else experiences the "frizzy" look!!! We actually are having a very dry week this week, so who knows - Hopefully you guys can handle it:drama:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Kathy:

It will be hot I am sure-heck we have had temps in the 100's here and I am sure it's going to be worse farther out east


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> You guys are a bunch of big babies!! Humidity - ha - its about time someone else experiences the "frizzy" look!!! We actually are having a very dry week this week, so who knows - Hopefully you guys can handle it:drama:


Laurie I was going to suggest for them to pack extra hair spray, gel or straight iron but then figured why bother, it would be nice to see someone with frizzier hair than mine.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Miss Paige said:


> Kathy:
> 
> It will be hot I am sure-heck we have had temps in the 100's here and I am sure it's going to be worse farther out east


So, are you telling me my reserved seating should be in the bar!!??!!ound:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Only if you let me join you there Kathy-infact we do have a time sit aside to have a drink if I remember right.

The kids are getting ready for Nationals-LOL-grooming appt's set for all three-now I just need to know how in the heck do you get three dogs-their stuff-and yours in a truck-their stuff will take up all the room-just have to pack less for me I guess-LOL

Pat


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*I'm attending , too!*

Hi everyone,

I am new to the Forum, though I have been lurking for awhile. I am attending my first HCA National and I am very excited to be going (though being from the Rocky Mountains makes me cringe to have to experience humidity and heat, and not because of my hair either). I plan to formally introduce myself and my Havs over the weekend - though I am not sure in which forum to do that - with pictures and a little bio. I already know a number of "Forumettes."

:focus: But about the National... 
How many entries are expected? 
Generally how many Specials could be there? 
Is there an actual list of folks that will be attending from this forum? 
Is the show ring/site well lit for seeing and picture taking?

I got a million questions. I'll save some for later.

Anyway, while I was lurking, I learned lots of good stuff. That is a very good thing.

Pattie
LaMontaña Havanese
lamontanahavanese.com


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Pattie! It will be my first national too and I'm way excited. :biggrin1: If you look at the first post, on page 1 here, you should see Leeann's list of folks and Havs that will be attending...... from this forum anyway.

As to the humidity that might be there, it won't really matter since we'll be in the air conditioned hotel, right? I'm looking forward to everything! 

Is there a schedule of events (showings, rally, etc.), yet? I can't remember if maybe Kimberly mentioned that already....


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you so much for the clarification, Kathy. I hope we make it there in time for the buffett Friday. It just really depends on work/traffic, etc. I am going to NAG the crap out of my husband to leave early Friday...but I won't know til that day.

Bar?! LOL I guess I will know where to find everyone from the forum!!!!
ound:ound:ound:ound:

We'll be there. Lets do some champagne  and any(every) thing else they have! har har!

Kara


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Thanks Marj*

Thanks for the info on the list of who may be attending.

Pattie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara wrote: "Bar?! LOL I guess I will know where to find everyone from the forum!!!!"

And don't forget to keep an eye out for red boas!!!!! ound: ound:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks like I'll be going.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

If I dont have to drive, I am up for anything the bar has!! Although Champagne is not one of my favorites, Kara can I toast with a Martini???? 
And Kara I expect to see you with a red boa too!!!!!
And you too Tom glad you can come!!

I especially want to see Ryan in his boa!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

****.. my boa is at the cleaners that wknd... ughhhhh.. oh wellllllll 

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That's ok Ryan I will bring an extra one for you!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey Pattie - good to see you here! You guys are killing me - I so want to go. But as I was telling a couple of people this morning - I may have a major budget breaker going on here. I'm waiting for the estimate from the dentist - and if it's not good news, my fun money for the nationals may be flying right from my account to his. :frusty: I should know by Monday - but may bump up the appointment to Friday just so that I have time to fuss with reservations this weekend.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Lisa,

It would be great to see you there, but I can certainly understand a budget crunch.:frusty: If you do go, will you bring Romeo? If so, get busy and enter him. The deadline is looming.

Special Hugs,

Pattie


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Still jealous of everyone going!!! Lisa, take me with you! Lol.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm so excited!

Pat, you will be most welcome to sit with me if you want at the dinners. I felt the same way last year when I traveled alone and didn't know a soul. Hopefully we'll be able to grab a couple tables next to each other for the forum members.

There is a schedual if you go to the HCA site, then the Nationals page. It gives lots of info there.

Looking forward to meeting you Patti and I'm glad you can make it Tom!

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Martini toast? Sure, Laurie  

Red boas? Are you all really serious or joking?

I'm totally afraid to have a red boa because I'm worried I'd be the only one not 'in on the joke'!

LOL

Kara


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay Lisa..... am I going to have a roommate or not? A girl needs to know these kinds of things. Make up your mind and come have fun. You will not regret it!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well I got good news from the dentist - I'd only broken off a piece of a filling and it took the edge of the tooth with it. So my crown is going to cost $600 less that my SF bay area dentist quoted. :whoo: So I'm going to go check out airline prices now and get back to you. Plus I've got to arrange child care (please, please, please grandma and grandpa - LOL). So keep your fingers crossed that the great airline deals haven't dried up in the last week.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Yah, Lisa come on! We'll Hava ball!*

Besides, if you do come, come through SLC and it would be a great help if you take RICO or ChaCha with you on the plane. In fact, you can still get on our SLC to Atlanta and onward flight that leaves on Monday at 7 am. Arrive in SLC on Sunday and stay with me. Then we can leave on Monday am. What do you say?

Pattie


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well shoot Pattie, if you're offering babysitting services to go with this, you're on. Actually I just checked and they still have the cheap flights. So I've begged the grandparents to watch the girls. They too are getting ready to move, so I have no idea if the timing will work or if I'm you know what. I'll check SLC too just for you my dear. Gosh could we have fun or what. But you know that RICO may not end up anywhere you'll be able to find him except for the show ring with me at the end of his lead. LOL


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Dang just heard from the grandparents - that's the when they are moving to a new house - shoot there goes free babysitting. Hmmm? Now do I spring for airfare for three or just plan on next year? Now I know what you enablers are going to say. LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*2008 NATIONAL SPECIALTY SCHEDULE - FINAL*

NATIONAL SPECIALTY SCHEDULE

JUDGES

Regional - Mr. Charles Olvis
Sweeps - Ms. Cindy Vogels
National - Mr. Dennis McCoy

Tuesday, August 26th 
Pavilion
Dr. Claudia Orlandi, 8 a.m. - 4 p.m. (sack lunch provided)
TBD 
Dr. Center - CHF Havanese Research, 7 p.m. to 9 p.m.
Wednesday, August 27th 
Monticello A - Outside:
Regisration - tba
Monticello A:
Clicker Training 101 - 10 a.m. to 12 p.m.
Tellington Touch - 1 p.m. to 3 p.m.
Tidewater: 
OFA's Eddie Dzuik - 2 p.m. to 4:30 p.m.
Board of Directors Meeting - 5 p.m.
Monticello A & B: 
Grooming Area Prep - Plastic Laying - 4 - 7 p.m.
Grooming area opens - 8 p.m.
Thursday, August 28th 
Registration, outside Monticello A:
Registration - tba
Board of Directors Hearings (closed)
Room TBA 7:00 AM 
Pavilion, starting at 8 a.m.:
Regional specialty show
National obedience and rally
Tidewater: 
Judge's Education, approx. 1 p.m. to 3 p.m.
Tidewater: 
Standard committee - 3:30 p.m. to 5:30 p.m.
Capital Room
HRI Reception, 6:00 - 10:00 p.m. SCHEDULE PAGE 2
Friday, August 29th
Monticello A - Outside:
Registration - tba
Pavilion, starting at 8 a.m. - TENTATIVE:
National specialty, puppy sweepstakes
National specialty, dog classes thru WD
Monticello A & B:
Dog Sitting (during HCA Buffet, raffle/auction)
Tidewater:
HCA Annual Meeting, 1 hour after the conclusion of the judging on Friday
Ballroom A:
HCA buffet and raffle/auction, 6 p.m. - midnight
Saturday, August 30th
Pavilion, starting at 8 a.m. - TENTATIVE:
National specialty, parades
National specialty, junior showmanship
National specialty, bitch classes thru WB
National specialty, veterans and BOB
National specialty, stud dog, brood bitch, brace
Must be out of Pavilion immediately after showing!
Monticello A & B:
Dog Sitting (during HCA awards banquet)
Pavilion
HCA awards banquet, 6 p.m. - 11 p.m.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Kara,

I actually purchased boa's for Beth and myself today. Neither are red, but I'm guessing there still aren't going to be a lot of people wearing pink or royal blue boa's. You BETTER be wearing a boa!

Beverly


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

*Club Tee shirts?*

I wear a lot of tee shirts to work under my lab coat and love Hav shirts. Is anyone coming to the National that belongs to a club that sells tee shirts? If so please PM me.

Thanks!
Beverly


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*No childcare*

 I'm so, so bummed - I can't find anyone to watch the girls - I even offered my sister airfare for she and her dog to come and stay. :frusty::frusty::frusty: I'll see if I can bribe my step-sister, but I'm not holding my breath. I'll be wearing a boa in your honor guys. :hurt: :hurt:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OH LISA, THAT STINKS!!! I am sorry you are having such a hard time making arrangements! I too, might not make it, depending on doctor's and Hubby's orders.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Here is the link for the counts this year*

http://www.foytrentdogshows.com/forms/Havanese_count_2008.pdf

Pattie


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Woo hoo! It is coming so quickly and I am super excited. But I havent found a red boa yet!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Amanda,

Here you go... still time to get it delivered before Richmond! 
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37.l1313&satitle=red+boa&category0=

Ryan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So I am being the optomist & making my list of things to pack & have a slight dilema. Do you guys think that they will let me in to the Sat banquet if I am not really dressed up?? considering the fact that I am So limited wiyh my mobility I am unable to put on certain things, like panyhose, skirts etc. Iwill have to wear capris with a blouse. Do you think that would be a problem?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Laurief said:


> So I am being the optomist & making my list of things to pack & have a slight dilema. Do you guys think that they will let me in to the Sat banquet if I am not really dressed up?? considering the fact that I am So limited wiyh my mobility I am unable to put on certain things, like panyhose, skirts etc. Iwill have to wear capris with a blouse. Do you think that would be a problem?


Absolutely you can come wearing what you can. Now, I don't think your "birthday suit" would be quite appropriate, but capris, slacks, and blouse or shirt would be great. I wore black slacks last year and a blouse and plan on doing the same again this year.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Awww I think Laurie would look cute in her birthday suit sporting a new cast. You can put some glitter on it and say you're going "black tie" ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

*jealous, jealous again...*

I am so jealous of everyone who's going. You are all going to have so much fun. And I expect a whole, huge, thread of pictures when you return (at least as big as that first hsd thread)

Will anyone have laptops to keep the rest of us posted while you are away? although it seems like most of the forum will be in Virginia.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am bringing my laptop, cant say how much I will be on it but I will have it with me. I am bringing my camera and video cam also. It's getting so close I cant wait!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The hotel has a business area in the lobby with three (or four?) computers available to the public if anyone is hesitant about bringing their laptop. Obviously, there are times when there is quite a wait to use them.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Three more days to win Forum quilt....if you aren't going...*

Check out the Forum Quilt...and your chance to win it.

www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/081708/news.html


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope you guys let us know who won the quilt! Like seconds after the drawing!!! :bolt:

How's that for patience in finding out??? ound:

I hope you get to go Laurie--and that you all take lots of pictures and have a fantastic time!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie---you could just wear the red boa and a smile! Bet you'd be pretty popular!ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no, Lisa! I was hoping to meet you in Richmond! Pooh. 

Laurie, we are ALL thinking positive about you attending, so I'm sure it will work out. :biggrin1: As to what you'll wear or won't wear, I agree that so long as you have that red boa, no one will notice a thing! lol

Kara, yup, it looks like everyone's going with the red boa thing. Man, and to think I was joking when I suggested it!! LMAO Mind you, it could be worse. I could have suggested we wear one of these so we could recognize each other......








*Scary, huh?? LOL* Now, we aren't wearing the boas ALL the time. Poor doggies might get traumatized! Is there a place and time we can meet, just the forum members? I'm going to as many 'events' as I can, but I dont' want to miss anything. :biggrin1:

Julie and Missy, we will all be taking a gazillion pictures and video clips, so you won't miss a thing.

Kathy, thank you for the schedule!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'll be taking my laptop and cam. so hopefully I'll be able to get a few pics up relatively quickly. 

Laurie, last year I wasn't planning on attending the Sat dinner and did at the last minute and they let me in with what I had, the kind souls  so you just concern yourself with getting there!

It's getting close guys! We better set up a time and place to meet.

Beverly


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I wont have an opportunity to go out & get a boa but I promise you will recognize me - most likely I will be the only one on a big brace!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There will be plenty of boas to go around, Laurie, don't you worry. Like someone said earlier, you won't be getting out of it that easily! ound:

We don't have Michaels, the craft store, here in Quebec, but I spotted one in Wildwood so dashed in and got myself a red boa. They had 3 styles and I figure I can cut it and wear it on my wrist, or a handbag, or hanging from a belt loop. So long as it can be spotted more easily than those tiny name tags, I'm happy. LOL


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

Laurie, I'll bring an extra red boa!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

And I have a red boa for Laurie too, so there's no getting out of it - brace or no brace!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

*For those bringing dogs!!!*

Last night, I was talking to Kathy and she was reminded me a few things I might need. Just remember the rules are if your dog is walking on hotel grounds, it has to have on a belly banded or panties, regardless  I forgot!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy I was figuring that with my arm issue that i could get away from the boa wearing, now it looks like I will have more than all of you. I guess we can wrap them around the brace as my sign of determination to get there!!
You guys are all so wonderful with your offers of help. You guys are the ONLY reason Gabe is considering me going. I keep telling him that I have lots of support and help there!!
And a special thanks to you Kimberly:wink:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Something just dawned on me - I CANT TAKE PICTURE:frusty:hoto: So I hope you guys will be able to share your pics with me!!

:doh:Come to think, I can even sign for my bill, maybe I will get to stay for free!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Last night, I was talking to Kathy and she was reminded me a few things I might need. Just remember the rules are if your dog is walking on hotel grounds, it has to have on a belly banded or panties, regardless  I forgot!!!


Yes, that's a good point. We hadn't really talked about that on this forum. If a dog is on the ground, it should have a belly band or britches on and I don't recall hearing that there will be a vendor selling them this year.



Laurief said:


> Boy I was figuring that with my arm issue that i could get away from the boa wearing, now it looks like I will have more than all of you. I guess we can wrap them around the brace as my sign of determination to get there!!
> You guys are all so wonderful with your offers of help. You guys are the ONLY reason Gabe is considering me going. I keep telling him that I have lots of support and help there!!
> And a special thanks to you Kimberly:wink:


Anytime, Laurie! 
Yes, please assure your husband that there will be a lot of us there willing to help you out. You'll probably never be alone now. LOL!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Something just dawned on me - I CANT TAKE PICTURE:frusty:hoto: So I hope you guys will be able to share your pics with me!!
> 
> :doh:Come to think, I can even sign for my bill, maybe I will get to stay for free!!:biggrin1:


I got you covered for the pictures Laurie. Now all we need is for someone to take care of your bill, who would like to step up to the plate for this task anyone? Come on guys Gabe needs to know Laurie is going to be taken care of 100%.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, I thought you said you were going to do that too. ???


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

So....let me get this right. Anytime you are walking your dog outside of the room you need to have pants on them? I'm glad I read this before I left.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

haha that is a bit MUCH to expect. "I just thought the hotel might cover it since I cant sign!! I am sure they will be happy to charge my credit card, even if I dont sign. 
Well, against Drs orders I went to work for a little today and although I am a little sore, I am pretty pleased about how I did!! Nationals-here I come!!

Is anyone besides Leeann & Megan arriving Thursday morning>??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Glad you are still planning to go, Laurie! Yea!

Jennifer, yes. Except for when they are in the ring, anytime a dog is on the floor of the hotel he must have a belly band on, and anytime a bitch is on the floor, she must be wearing britches/panties/diaper. If you want to carry your dog all the time (or utilize a stroller or cart), you don't need to do that, but there are times when you may need your hands free and may need to set the dog on the floor. At that time, preventative garments are required.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> So....let me get this right. Anytime you are walking your dog outside of the room you need to have pants on them? I'm glad I read this before I left.


 We used a stroller but it's a 2 person deal with all the up and down of the stairs in that hotel.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Well I wont have an opportunity to go out & get a boa but I promise you will recognize me - most likely I will be the only one on a big brace!!!


I'm just seeing this thread. Laurie are you ok?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie- I was just thinking if you happen to win the quilt or anything.... I will take it for you. Don't want your arm to have to do any lifting! :suspicious:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> We used a stroller but it's a 2 person deal with all the up and down of the stairs in that hotel.


Thanks guys. I'm going out this week and buying some pretty panties for Gracie. This will be the first time I get to show a dog at the Nationals. I couldn't be more excited just for the experience. Of course it would be nice to win!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Woo hoo - can't wait to see Gracie and all the other pups in their fancy panties!!! Jan, I am ok, just working on getting permission to fly and be on my own for a few days!

Maybe someone can help me with this.... My hubby mentioned that I might have an issue with the brace and airport security. They wont make me take it off will they? I never fly so I have no idea.


----------



## Dorito1 (Aug 6, 2008)

HI all, I'm obviously new to this whole Havanese world....

What are the Nationals? Is it the show in Etobicoke in November? I'm confused but really wanting to get involved in all of this!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It's the Havanese National Specialty and it is next week in Richmond, Virginia. There are a couple of days of seminars, a few days of dog shows, and a couple of dinners, a raffle, an auction and a lot of socializing. In short, it's a blast! It is an annual event. Next year, it will be held in a Chicago suburb.


----------



## Dorito1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Holy moly, you girls aren't kidding! I feel like I just discovered an underground society. Ha.

Have fun!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie, call the airport in advance, but I believe that the worst it will get is a full body search. You may need a "prescription" from the doctor for the brace but call them and find out. Both your airport and the one you'll leave Richmond. Hate to see you okay in one place and not the other.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beth, the one by the Airport in Toronto is the Canadian National. the one in Richmond is the US one.

Ryan


----------



## Dorito1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, I just connected those dots. I'm going to have to go and check out the Canadian one.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Laurie I have had many surgies and I have some metal in my right hip and sometimes it would go off you just have to explain it to them. I have not had any problems but ya never know. I am sooo excited to see and meet everyone!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*I JUST HAD A HEART ATTACK..*

I was calling the airports & hotel for the special accomodations that i need and almost died when I read my hotel confirmation papers!! They had me checking out Sat - NOT Sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could not believe it!! Thank god I called and they were able to accomodate me one more night for only a little more than the HCA rate!! Gosh, I really got scared!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Laurie, 

Something similar happend to me with my reservations to!
When I first reserved the hotel, I never got a confirmation email, but printed the confirmation screen. So I was wondering what happend to the email. I called the hotel a few days later and they told me they did not have my reservation on file at all! I was like wtf?? lol
So I re-reserved on the phone and told her to send me my confirmation email immediatly!!

Ryan


----------



## Dorito1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ryan, are you telling me that you and your wife are flying down to Virginia for this dog show?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

you can also check your reservation on their home page with your credit card number. I also didnt get a confirmation email and I didn't print the screen but I found my reservation that way.

Less than a week and I decided I am going to arrive Tuesday so early birds we could do a Tuesday night get together


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> you can also check your reservation on their home page with your credit card number. I also didnt get a confirmation email and I didn't print the screen but I found my reservation that way.
> 
> Less than a week and I decided I am going to arrive Tuesday so early birds we could do a Tuesday night get together


Amanda, you are going to have so much fun!! Please keep us posted on Dasher! What is he entered in? He is so special to me!
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Carole,
Thanks! I will definitely take pics and try to update everyone not sure if I will be able to do it while I am there though! Dash is entered in both days of conformation and he is entered in Rally. The bad part is you are going to miss a laugh in Rally! Dasher is most likely not my next obedience dog. He is way too happy and excited but I want him to learn some obedience and have fun in the performance venues too so I entered him and hope he can pull it together and qualify but it might be really close if happening at all! He just gets so happy- when he does that he throws his little self around and each bark is also a point off too!!! If not, it is just a little donation to HCA


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beth,
Yeah, we are going down to Richmond for the Thursday to Sunday. But are also going to NYC for acouple days before. (It was the only way to convince the wife to come.. lol) last year at this time I never would have thought I'd be going to a dog show 1000km away... lol

Ryan


----------



## Dorito1 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow. I thought letting Dorito sleep on the bed was being "a dog lover". You guys are taking this to a whole new level for me.

Maybe I should buy him that caviar after all.....lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*FYI FOR YOU TRAVELERS*

I spoke with someone at the hotel today who assurred me that EVERY room at the Sheraton has a hair dryer - so take that off your list


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Getting ready for the National.*

Hi all,

I'm new here but I already have my red boa. Hope you all don't mind a newcomer. I will arrive on Monday evening for the festivities and am so looking forward to them.

Both RICO and ChaCha will be showing, so I am really excited. Can't wait to see the little Havs and meet their owners.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> I spoke with someone at the hotel today who assurred me that EVERY room at the Sheraton has a hair dryer - so take that off your list


but pack cameras and extra batteries!opcorn::biggrin1:opcorn:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

*Open Invitation!*

Amanda,

We land (hopefully!) at 8:20 PM on Tues, so I'm not sure what time we will get to the hotel.

Are you planning on attending "Clicker Training" on Wed. morning? Maybe we could meet for breakfast around 8:30? Hopefully the hotel will have something open to grab a bite. I will be wearing, somewhere, a lovely pale pink boa (I don't wear red) and my friend Beth will be sporting a nice royal blue boa. I don't think you'll be able to miss that. 

All other forum members please meet us there if possible! Does anyone else have any other ideas?

Does anyone know if they will have a hospitality room this year?

Can't wait to meet you Patti!
I'm seriously gonna have to make a chart of who's coming, who's bringing a dog, their dogs name, and the event.:help:

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Beverly- sounds good! I didn't sign up for the seminars cause I originally didn't think I would be able to make it Weds during the day so I might see if they have room in one or two of them. While I don't have a red boa yet (I have looked for one!) I will have Dasher with me but I am imagining there might be quite a few people with pups but Dash is the cutest one <BG>


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

You've looked?? Do you have Handcocks Fabrics? Michaels? come onnn, you can do it!

Not that there's any question that Dasher is the most Dashing puppy around!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Bev, I am in a small town but I will be making a trip into a bigger town sometime and will look for one! I better not be the only one with one on though!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beth, I'm another Cdn. that is flying to VA for this show. I'm bringing my 13 yr. old daughter and her best friend along too (her mom's paying for her, not me!) and should have a blast. I know so many forum members and their pups and have been friends with many of them since I joined. Hubby found a great deal flying with Jet Blue from Vermont, so that's what I'm doing. :biggrin1:

As to the Cdn. Trillium show in T.O., not sure if I can make that one, but I'd like to as there are also quite a few Cdn. Hav breeders/owners that I know! sigh..... so many shows, so little time...... lol

Oh. And no. I don't show my two boys. I'm just passionate about Havs. 

Now, I'm thinking I better make sure our room is confirmed !! Laurie, no need to worry as we could have had you bunk with us.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

"I better not be the only one with one on though!!! "


LOL, I think that's what EVERYONE keeps saying!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo: Yaaaaaaaayyyyy! We are good to go! :biggrin1: :whoo:

We are arriving at the Richmond airport around 4:00 Wed. afternoon, so I imagine we'll be at the hotel around 5-5:30...


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> you can also check your reservation on their home page with your credit card number. I also didnt get a confirmation email and I didn't print the screen but I found my reservation that way.
> 
> Less than a week and I decided I am going to arrive Tuesday so early birds we could do a Tuesday night get together


I arrive on Tuesday afternoon. Let me know, I'm game for anything!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

FYI - The reserved seating for national has been completed. When you check in (not with the hotel) with the HCA check-in table, you will be given a name tag and your seating assignment sticker will be on the back. At least that is plan as of today. <grin> Seating is for all three days of the show.

THANK YOU everyone for supporting THE HAVANESE CLUB OF AMERICA.

I can't wait to meet all the knew ones I have not met yet and see all the old ones I don't get to see but once a year!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Marj~
I fly in on Tues too, and land at 4:25~
If you wouldn't mind waiting for me, we can ride together and split the taxi to the hotel~!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> FYI - The reserved seating for national has been completed. When you check in (not with the hotel) with the HCA check-in table, you will be given a name tag and your seating assignment sticker will be on the back. At least that is plan as of today. <grin> Seating is for all three days of the show.
> 
> THANK YOU everyone for supporting THE HAVANESE CLUB OF AMERICA.
> 
> I can't wait to meet all the knew ones I have not met yet and see all the old ones I don't get to see but once a year!!!


Thank you Kathy, I was wondering if they were going to have a check-in table. Is this where we get our goodie bag and pre-ordered catalog along with our name tag?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*My sister is stinker!*

:frusty: Okay, I just have to vent. My sister finally offered to babysit the girls for me at her house so I could go to the nationals and promised she wouldn't change her mind. I'd have to pay airfare or drive them down myself, but I was ecstatic that I could go. Well the little brat emailed me yesterday and backed out. I'm so mad that I could spit. Only once in nine years have I ever asked her to help out with the kids and she changes her mind. She's not working so there are absolutely no life conflicts for her. Thank goodness I know her well enough not to completely trust her "offers". I was one click away from buying all the airfare when I heard from her. Even the show chair, Laura, offered to do whatever she could to get me event tickets. She couldn't promise, but would do her best.

So now it's become a challenge to see if I can swing it without family help. I've got a call in to a trustline registered babysitter and if I can get someone, I'll be there. To heck with having money to pay for her birthday and Christmas gifts this year.

Sorry to vent, but I just really am so mad at her. I so much wanted to be there this year to learn and meet people. Heck, I'd even spring for everyone's boas. By the way, you can check out Rebecca's wholesale - that's where some for the girls' birthday parties last year. I'll try and find the link and I'll post it.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Cheap boas*

Here is where you guys can order the boas they are $3.15 each. They ship fairly fast too. http://store.rebeccas.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=AP200&Category_Code=

Item #: *AP200*
Price:*$3.15*

 48 each or more - $2.40 per each
96 each or more - $2.15 per each
Shipping Weight: *0.48* pounds










Just be careful and wear a "liner" over your clothes. I don't recall the red one having the dye rub off, but the dark purple and blue were terrible. If you guys want, I'll order and send them off to someone at the hotel.

Hugs,


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Kathy said:


> FYI - The reserved seating for national has been completed. When you check in (not with the hotel) with the HCA check-in table, you will be given a name tag and your seating assignment sticker will be on the back. At least that is plan as of today. <grin> Seating is for all three days of the show.
> 
> THANK YOU everyone for supporting THE HAVANESE CLUB OF AMERICA.
> 
> I can't wait to meet all the knew ones I have not met yet and see all the old ones I don't get to see but once a year!!!


I have great news! I heard that the show will be in the ballroom. The hotel did not get anyone to reserve it so they are letting us use it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lisa, that really stinks!! how mean!! I hope you are still able to work things out. I find out this am if the Dr is going to give me the all clear to fly!! Keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- ugh! I was so excited and then bummed by your post too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Marj~
> I fly in on Tues too, and land at 4:25~
> If you wouldn't mind waiting for me, we can ride together and split the taxi to the hotel~!!


Sorry, Katie, but I arrive WED. afternoon, not Tues. 

Oh no, Lisa!!! What a disappointment. I dont' blame you for being upset as we all know just how badly you want to come. I'd be quite let down too. I agree that Christmas gifts can be pretty limited this year. LOL

I got a boa, a yard's worth, at Michael's in NJ for $1.00. They had the long feathery one at $15., then another malibu one at $8, then this one. It's malibu, very fluffy and red and just perfect. I love a good deal. :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone know if we have little mini fridges in the room? Dasher really doesnt like to eat canned food and I was thinking I could bring some rice and meat for him.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Does anyone know if we have little mini fridges in the room? Dasher really doesnt like to eat canned food and I was thinking I could bring some rice and meat for him.


Amanda,
Call the hotel and ask if you can have one for your room. They had a very, very limited number 2 years ago.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> I have great news! I heard that the show will be in the ballroom. The hotel did not get anyone to reserve it so they are letting us use it.


Jennifer,
I am at work, how do you know this? I have not been sent any info nor new floorplan for the ballroom.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks Kathy. The hotel said they would put it down for a preference but I will take a cooler and just get ice a few times a day if not. I just dont want to play the not eating game for a week!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Jennifer,
> I am at work, how do you know this? I have not been sent any info nor new floorplan for the ballroom.


Liz Simon was here last week. She was talking with Laura on the phone about it. I am sure that is what Laura said.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Guess who is going to Nationals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
ME!!!!!!

:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie-that is great news!!!! It will be so much fun!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Yea!*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We knew you could do it, I am soooooo happy Laurie


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Congrats Laurie - I'm so jealous - I just don't think it's going to be this year for me. :frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks!!!!! Me too!!! I do have to work on some physical therapy and work on learning a few things, like how to get my medication bottles open, but I am determined!

And.. there was no way he could say no when I told him about this wonderful group of people, who I consider family, that were encouraging me and offering to help me for the trip. YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!!!!!

I am so sorry Lisa!!!I was so looking forward to meeting you!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, you probably need to have your meds in prescription bottles for the airline travel, but you can hit the pharmacy and ask them to put them into the easy-open bottles that are used for the elderly. If you don't need them in prescrip bottles, then you can always do ziplock bags or a Tupperware-style container that is easy to open. (You just might want to put this in your checked baggage with the prescription label as a backup method.)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lisa, it's getting so close now that it may be too stressful to try to pull everything together even if it was easy. I'm so sorry.

I hope you can start planning for next year instead.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Amanda~
When I travel with my mom, who is diabetic, she always gets a mini fridge delivered to her room for free for her insulin shots.....
Are you sure Dasher isn't diabetic?! ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie- you are :jaw: Well he is awfully thin and he gets grumpy when he doesnt have his good food! I will take a cooler and make trips to the ice machine if it doesnt work out!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Does anyone know if we have little mini fridges in the room? Dasher really doesnt like to eat canned food and I was thinking I could bring some rice and meat for him.


Certainly there is a Hav Chef at the nationals!!!... A place where you can get home cooked meals for your pups...I mean Puh-lease don't they know their audience? Hmmm, maybe I should go and offer my services... it could be like a stir fry table you see at buffets, but for dogs. you could pick your meats, your carbs, how much veggies, and it all gets lightly seared with a sprinkle of salmon oil.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurie I am so happy for you! Congratulations Hav a great time!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Certainly there is a Hav Chef at the nationals!!!... A place where you can get home cooked meals for your pups...I mean Puh-lease don't they know their audience? Hmmm, maybe I should go and offer my services... it could be like a stir fry table you see at buffets, but for dogs. you could pick your meats, your carbs, how much veggies, and it all gets lightly seared with a sprinkle of salmon oil.


Missy I'm sure you could still get a flight out with me....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Missy, I love the idea but Dash definitely says hold the salmon oil! He isn't a fan of fish as of yet


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laurie, I have been waiting with bated breath for the good news! Yippppppeeeee!!!!! You're coming!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Laurie, I am SO glad you got the OK to fly! Can't wait to meet up with you there!

Missy, so I'm guessing you could get a great deal on a flight now. If you get in before Wed morning, please join us for breakfast! 

Beverly


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Laurie - when I broke my arm, I put all my meds in zip lock bags - those I could open. Just throw in the bottle for traveling or ask your pharmacy to make you an extra label to put on a zip lock bag. They should be fairly accomodating.

And Kimberly, I'm the last minute planning queen. Who else do you know could sign a contract for a new house on Wednesday and have movers arrive Saturday? I've got the tickets all cued up on my computer, ready to hit the purchase button and already have the girls' care instructions written. Girl, I was born ready for the nationals. LOL

Although as a consolation prize, if I can't go, I've started a list of items I'm purchasing to start my breeder's library and putting away savings for the rest of MeMe's health testing and other breeding expenses. So you can't say the money isn't going to good use. Sure would rather be sitting ringside and celebrating with you all with a really awesome margarita. Heck, I'd even try those mojitos you all talk about.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Laurief said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> ME!!!!!!
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance:


That's great news Laurie, Hav-a great time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa- The enabler that I am- fly Delta and you can try a pretty good mojito before you arrive!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Yes, but Amanda, don't you want me to be able to find the hotel? I don't usually drink, so I'm a major lightweight. We've got a Richmond CA near me - can't you just see me disembarking at the Oakland CA airport rather that the Richmond VA airport if I'm on Delta and start early on the mojitos? LOL


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Lisa, I will miss you and MeMe (and baby Romeo) :hurt:*

I'm sorry that you won't be at the Nationals this year, but we can plan to get together for the one near Chicago next year. Many hugs :hug:

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lisa, Let me know if you get worked out, there is still someone with space in there room if you can make it. Kathy



Me&2Girls said:


> Laurie - when I broke my arm, I put all my meds in zip lock bags - those I could open. Just throw in the bottle for traveling or ask your pharmacy to make you an extra label to put on a zip lock bag. They should be fairly accomodating.
> 
> And Kimberly, I'm the last minute planning queen. Who else do you know could sign a contract for a new house on Wednesday and have movers arrive Saturday? I've got the tickets all cued up on my computer, ready to hit the purchase button and already have the girls' care instructions written. Girl, I was born ready for the nationals. LOL
> 
> Although as a consolation prize, if I can't go, I've started a list of items I'm purchasing to start my breeder's library and putting away savings for the rest of MeMe's health testing and other breeding expenses. So you can't say the money isn't going to good use. Sure would rather be sitting ringside and celebrating with you all with a really awesome margarita. Heck, I'd even try those mojitos you all talk about.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, it looks like I won't be there either(although I still can't bring myself to cancel my hotel reservations). It's a long story and I have to keep the DH happy. I did, however, finish my sample silk painting for the Auction Friday night. I decided to use a forum member's dog for my inspiration. Care to guess who the dog is???? Hint- it is a forum member who is going to the National.......... 
Jocelyn and a forlorn Cocotini who wanted to meet everyone


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lisa, good point! 

Jocelyn, I'm sorry you won't be able to go either. Can we peek at the silk painting so we can guess or do you want us to shoot in the dark?  If it's an outright guess, I will have to guess ... Leeann!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh yes we need a sneek peek Pleeeeease. Oh and can the person buy the sample once they are done with it?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Pretty Please!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I think Amanda


Oh good guess is it Dasher?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

if I give a sneak peak- it's all over, as the dog's name is on the painting. OK, one more hint- it's a sable.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ohhhhh is it Riley??? I'm trying to remember if I offered one of his pictures, I think I did. Now I NEEEED to know.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Joceyln if you change your mind I could pick you up on the way!!!

Oh Dora is written to be a sable but I was told she was likely a brindle as she has black hair to the root! Leeann has a sable too! Hmmmm, Kathy has a sable- Dasher's lil sister! Katie has a sable in her bunch with Heidi right?

Just trying to think of team sable which a lot of members are also team cream!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

What is the first letter of the dog's name?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm going to guess Heidi!

So sorry you can't make it this year Jocelyn, we'll see you next year in Chitown!

Beverly


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ohhhh....if it's Heidi then it's alllll mine!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Any chance MeMe is considered a sable although she's really a brindle? I'd love to win that beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

So 2009 is in Chicago? Can we go without dogs? Chicago is not a bad flight for me, but I have to convince my hubby (and myself) that it is worth the $$. It would be awesome to meet so many of you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheryl said:


> So 2009 is in Chicago? Can we go without dogs? Chicago is not a bad flight for me, but I have to convince my hubby (and myself) that it is worth the $$. It would be awesome to meet so many of you.


Yes, and yes.

... and YES!!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

can't tell anymore- you'll have to wait until the auction!!!!! Now, anyone can bid on the portrait because it's just my sample painting- I'd be painting your dog of choice. I can put your dog or kennel name on the painting and you pick the color pallette. I thought it would be fun to use a forum dog for the example.

Amanda, how close to Raleigh are you driving? I'd love to meet up with you- I hate having to mail the portrait and if you wouldn't mind taking it with you, I could meet you somewhere.

If not, there's a tiny chance I may be able to drive to Richmond on Tuesday and stay Tuesday night- would anyone be willing to hold on to the portrait until Laurie gets there on Thursday? You'd have to be willing to share a Chocolate Martini with me in honor of Cocotini...... Jocelyn


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

hartman studio said:


> can't tell anymore- you'll have to wait until the auction!!!!! Now, anyone can bid on the portrait because it's just my sample painting- I'd be painting your dog of choice. I can put your dog or kennel name on the painting and you pick the color pallette. I thought it would be fun to use a forum dog for the example.
> 
> Amanda, how close to Raleigh are you driving? I'd love to meet up with you- I hate having to mail the portrait and if you wouldn't mind taking it with you, I could meet you somewhere.
> 
> If not, there's a tiny chance I may be able to drive to Richmond on Tuesday and stay Tuesday night- would anyone be willing to hold on to the portrait until Laurie gets there on Thursday? You'd have to be willing to share a Chocolate Martini with me in honor of Cocotini...... Jocelyn


Absolutely, Jocelyn! I'd love to meet you and hold it for a couple of days. I'll send you a PM too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jocelyn- Well I dont know what the right answer is here! If I say I can't meet you then the rest of the forum members get to see you for a night... hmmm!!! How about if I say I will be driving I-85 Tuesday but I could definitely do coffee or something. I will have Dash with me though! Dora definitely doesnt get to come as it is suppose to storm down here quite a bit and Jim is already already got the drugs for Belle <sigh> I want this to be smooth! Are you sure you wouldnt rather go just for a night on Thursday when there is a lot more action?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kimberly- I sent you a PM.

Amanda, so I know you'll be heading up through Durham-so not far at all. Yes, I'd definately rather come Thursday- but there are complications. I'm supposed to be in New Bern that day-BUT something has happened this morning that maybe (BIG MAYBE) I might be able to come on Thursday and just stay that night- but I'd have to drive back to Raleigh on Friday morning so that I could get to New Bern that evening- alot of driving but worth it if I can work it out. Like I said earlier I still haven't cancelled those hotel reservations!!!! I'll let you all know. Jocelyn


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay if you do want to meet and I can transport it just let me know  I plan to leave early Tuesday morning and hopefully pack my car this weekend but Dash man has a lot of stuff!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks Amanda, I should know more Monday. Jocelyn


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jocelyn, that is great news!! I would so love it if you could deliver the sample to me on Thursday, and you can come to the HRI raffle...and then the chocolate martinis will begin:whoo:

I will watch for good news on Monday!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone know what the word on the street is about the 2009 Calendar????????

Ryan


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ryan, I talked to Melissa about it a couple of days ago and she's extending the deadline for submissions. I think it is safe to assume it won't be at the National. 

We should get more info when she gets back from her trip.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There was a post from Melissa somewhere about the calendar. I think it might be the rescue thread from a couple weeks ago. She said it wasn't going to be at Nationals but she was going to make one.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*For those of you going with a computer...*

Please please please post photos as soon as possible for those of us who are not going! Please let us know who wins the forum quilt too!

Please please please take some video so we can experience some of what you get to! Please post photos of you and your dogs!

I'm excited for you!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't you worry, Linda. I'm a fan of taking pictures, so I'm sure with so many from the forum there, we'll have a whole slew of them! :whoo: 

Sure wish more of you were there too, though. We will definitely raise a glass to the Havanese Forum. :biggrin1:

3 MORE SLEEPS FOR ME !!!!!!!! :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Don't you worry, Linda. I'm a fan of taking pictures, so I'm sure with so many from the forum there, we'll have a whole slew of them! :whoo:
> 
> Sure wish more of you were there too, though. We will definitely raise a glass to the Havanese Forum. :biggrin1:
> 
> 3 MORE SLEEPS FOR ME !!!!!!!! :whoo: :whoo:


:whoo: Looking forward to hearing and seeing everything! Hav a great time everyone!
PS-Kimberly please bring my quilt home for me :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so excited for all of you that are going. You'll have a great time and be sure to look "up close and personal" at the forum quilt. If you have any ideas or suggestions after you see it,please let me know. Ok?

You guys are so lucky! All those pretty havs in one spot!:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Have a great time at the National, everyone! Remember, lots of photos for those of us stuck at home!!

Okay, Julie, Lisa, Lina - see you NEXT year in Chicago???


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, I am already planning on it! I told Spencer we're going to Chicago in August of next year and he just rolled his eyes at me when he found out why but since he's been meaning to go there anyway for years, I say why not? We'll make a trip out of it... I think he'll probably join me AFTER National or right at the tail end of it and we'd stay on for longer. I'm very excited about it, though!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You got it Jane. Lina - how fun, I get to meet Spenser. And you'll be a Mrs. by then.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Hav a wonderful time everyone. Wish I was going with you!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am getting ready to start packing. I just checked on my flights and all is still the same. I just need to find a red boa to wear.....I will look this week for one. Can't wait to meet all that is going!!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Were leaving the day after tomarrow! We cant wait! Especually for the 8 hour drive with 3 dogs  lol


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so excited for all of you who are able to go. I am also throwing myself a pity party, since I'm not able to come join the fun :hurt:

All I ask, is for you all to be safe in your travels lane: And be sure to take LOTS of hoto: and videos so those of us who will be left out, can live vicariously through you! 

Hav a wonderful time!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dont worry Megan, I think that a good number of people are bringing one for me, so I will share. I just got my suitcase down, but have to wait till Thursday-boohoo - I can't wait.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have barely started packing. Eeks! See you all in a few days!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Tomorrow is completely pack and fully groom Belle and Dora cause otherwise I am going to have a mess to come home to! Is everyone else doing the same?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Pack? When am I going to find the time to do that. As long as the camera, video cam and laptop making it I can always just shop for everything else when we get there.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I only have a few hours left before I leave (besides sleeping), and am just peeking in here as I am waiting for machines to do their jobs!

Thank goodness we finished the remodeling though! Now we just have to furnish the house again. Grooming dogs? Surely you jest!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay quit making me sounds like a cry baby! I was gone for the day and DH didn't know what to feed the girls so he made scrambled eggs for them (rather than call me!) so I am just thinking tomorrow after grooming them, I am going to be giving butt baths!

Leeann- don't forget the boa!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I have not packed a single thing. I did get Daisy and Jester bathed though...so I guess that's a start!
I am almost done with laundry..then I can get the suitcase down and get busy.... Wooo Hoooo
Still have 7 dogs to bathe before I go...anyone want to help?! Going to be a late night for me!

ps~ Is anyone flying into Richmond airport Tues around 4:30? Maybe we can taxi to the hotel together~~


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking forward to meeting you all. I will be there off and on several days. I will be looking for the red boas. Is that for real??? Virgina is suppose to have cooler weather this week.

xxoo


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We'll miss all of you!!! The boards will be pretty quiet, I think, but I can't wait to see the pictures and read the margarita-filled stories.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Have a great time everyone. Wish I could be there too. I will be waiting for pictures and to hear who the winner is. 

Have a safe trip everyone.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lina, We will be in NYC on Tuesday and Wednesday before heading off to Richmond (as previously mentioned..). Did you want to meet up to say hi?

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hedygs, that avatar pic is adorable!! Reminds me of my Sammy, if he had a long coat. 

We will be thinking of everyone here at the forum, those that will be there and those that won't, so if you feel your ears buzzing, you'll know why. :biggrin1: I have a feeling there will be so many toasts made in your honor, that we'll be punch drunk happy most of the time! lol Of course it's easier for me to say. i don't have any dogs to show!! ound: Oh darn, I do have two teens "chaperoning" me though. Shoot. :suspicious:

I'm happy with cooler weather but the girls would love to lounge by the pool, so I'm hoping it will be warm enough for that. That way, I wont' have to worry about them as much. 

Katie, 7 dogs still to be washed???! Oh my. :jaw: 

I fly in Wed. at 4:30 and am already hitching a ride with a Quebec breeder, Beth O'brecht, and one of her handlers most likely. Should be at the hotel by 6, I think. A question...... anyone know if there are a few restaurants around there? I'd hate to spend a fortune at a hotel restaurant for all our meals! I'll have to check that out tomorrow. 

Julie, no worries. I can't wait to set my eyes on the forum quilt, the HRI quilt and that wall hanging. I'm sure they'll be stunning to see in person.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, last minute me just tried to go but there are just too many obstacles! Keep us stay at home hav moms and dads posted on all your great fun. Good luck to all the forum entries! And, Dana, please bring my quilt home for me.
Carole


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj,

The weather looks great in Richmond for the most part. It will be in the uhigh 20's and a 30-40% change of rain near the end of the week. Last week it was in the mid 30's.. ughhhh.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Enjoy yourself and safe travels!lane: lane: lane:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Carole, you're like me - I've still got my flights up on my computer on the off chance a babysitting angel will drop out of the sky.

Update: Darn I just checked and the flights are still dirt cheap - I'm gonna make one more Herculean try to get a sitter tomorrow. eace:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ryan, send me a PM with a sort of schedule (when you'd be free to meet) and I can let you know. This week is SO busy for me because of the wedding, but I do like to take Kubrick on at least one walk per day so I can definitely meet you in Central Park or something one of those days! Just let me know!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan, can you please transfer your Temps from C to F ?? 20 degree F scares the heck out of me :smow:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ryan- I don't know where you are getting your weather of it suddenly changed but it is showing storms on everday but weds and Sunday on weather.com But temp between 78 and 89.

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Laurie! I did a double take when I read Ryan's temps too, so I hit weather.com and found out it will be in the mid-80s most days.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahaa... you crazy americans with your crazy Fahrenheit! lol

As far as I can see its only 30-40% chance of rain. Even though the graphics ashow angry clouds and rain.. lol..


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Now that I'm finally home from my wonderful havanese focused trip to california  I wanted to wish you all happy safe travels to nationals. You bet your bottom dollar I'll be trying to come to next year's now that I know it's so close to home! Man, can't Minnesota host the Havanese National this weekend instead of the National Republican Convention?!?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Have fun everyone!!!!!!!!!. 

I hope to get up dates from Delilah's breeder who will be there with Delilah's full brother and half sister. :canada:

Pictures and lots of pictures of everything, not just the dogs, people having fun too please!!!!! And all the Red Boas!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

I did a marathon bathing of four dogs in full coat this morning. Now I have to strip five stalls and get all of my stuff together. I will be leaving in the morning for Richmond. Everyone have a safe trip and see you there!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Debbie, I will give her brother and halfsister HUGE hugs for ya! 

Ryan, I completely understood what you meant. Must be that I've been "metric brainwashed" too! lol Well, mid-80's sure sound nice, so long as there's little rain. :whoo: 
Checked the hotel site and there are loads of restaurants in the area. Nice to have a general idea. I've been to a couple of hotels at times where you are plunked in the middle of nowhere! Not fun.

Carole, that's too bad you couldn't make it! I know for sure I won't be going to the Chicago one as it would be too pricey from here, so I'm really grateful for this chance. Now to see if I can make it to the Cdn. National Oct. 31st in Toronto!! Sure hope I can.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so jealous of you all who are heading out already!! I am mad now that I didnt plan for the whole week. Oh well, I will see you all there on Thursday!!
Have fun at the seminars & save some party time for later in the week!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So whats the dress code like for these dinners on Friday and Saturday night?? Dress pants a polo shirt good enough? Or shirt and tie the way to go?

Ryan


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ryan, I think pants and a polo would be fine. I'm sure whatever you wear will be just fine!

See you there!
Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Have fun! 
Have Fun!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm going on Thursday!!!!!!!!! I'll only be able to stay one night- but I'm excited. I hope I'll meet everyone at the Hav Rescue Raffle Thursday evening. If anyone runs into Charlene before I get there please tell her I'm bringing the tee with me and I'll be there around noon. looking forward to meeting my forum friends, Jocelyn


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ryan, shirt & boa!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Jocelyn, Yahoo!! I am so glad to hear that!!! I hope to hear from Jocelyn via phone today, so I will relay your message. I am really glad you were able to arrange at least one night! Did you ship your painting sample already?


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Laurie, I sent you an email this morning, too. I'm bringing the portrait with me, so sometime Thursday we can arrange for me to give it to you. Are you expecting to hear from Charlene? Jocelyn


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That's great Jocelyn, I am so glad you will be able to make it for at least one night. Thursday night should be a fun night with the majority of us all there.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess I need to run out and get a red boa!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay the car is being loaded up (too bad DH isnt there to unload it!) and I am on my way  I am super thrilled!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a wonderful time everyone. Who's going to be our on-site reporter or field reporter or embedded journalist? We need daily updates.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OOooooff ! I'm exhausted and in pain, but at least I'm packed ! lol There is always something last minute, no matter how many lists and notes I made. :frusty: Working today didn't help.

I'm meeting up with a Quebec breeder at the Richmond airport (Elizabeth Obrecht - 



 ) She is renting a car for the drive to the hotel so we will be in around 6 maybe? We'll be waiting for her handler from CA and one of her dogs.

What I'll do, is print off the list of those members that are attending so that I can know who to look for. I'm the tall one with very, very short hair. I'll be carrying a baguette of bread under one arm, and a bottle of red under the other so you will know who the French chick is. lol ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! Oh La La looks just like Debbie's Delilah (I think slightly lighter in color). She has has alot of nice winnings....

The french chick with the bagette and red wine? Marj!ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> The french chick with the bagette and red wine? Marj!ound:


Oh I'd love to be at the hotel when you arrive.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj that video got me super excited. One more day :whoo: I am just about all packed and ready to go. I plan on spending some special time with my boys tonight, gosh I am going to miss them,this will be the longest I have ever been away from them. Hopefully with so many havs around I wont miss them too much.

Safe travels everyone and see ya soon.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Leeann, funny you say that cause it is the longest I will be away from my guys too!! I have to leave the at 5:30 am for the airport!! Yuk! I guess it will br "right to bed" for me after Americas Greatesy dog. I cannot wait to see everyone.
How come we have not seen any posts from people who are already there???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Leeann, funny you say that cause it is the longest I will be away from my guys too!! I have to leave the at 5:30 am for the airport!! Yuk! I guess it will br "right to bed" for me after Americas Greatesy dog. I cannot wait to see everyone.
> How come we have not seen any posts from people who are already there???


I am right behind you leaving at 6:30 am, we may need a nap before the HRI party or lots of Starbucks LOL.

I thought maybe we would hear from some already also, I was thinking of starting a new thread for all the pictures & videos before I left so no one has to weed through this thread, what do you guys think?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

great idea!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:attentionon't forget about us that can not go you guys!:attention:

I'm already sad we haven't heard a peep from those already there


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> :attentionon't forget about us that can not go you guys!:attention:
> 
> I'm already sad we haven't heard a peep from those already there


Julie I promise I will at least try and upload a couple of pictures while there. I may not get to go through all of them but something would be nice, I remember how I kept checking last year for updates. I think we may have some down time Friday afternoon after the show before dinner so I will try and get some of Fiday's show up for everyone and the Quilt. Please dont hold me to it though this is my first year and I have no idea how much free time we will have but it is on my mind to keep everyone updated if we can.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I was just certain there were going to be pix/videos/stories/etc. from those who are already there. That's why I'm checking this thread, for goodness sake!

Julie~ I guess they're all having way too much fun to think of us sad ones left at home 

Thank you, Leeann! You're awesome, friend! :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I just looked at the schedule and it looks like yesterday was a very busy day. This morning looks crazy but a few may have a little down time tonight lets hope we see something.

I started a new thread for all the pictures and stuff for any of those who check in.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5698


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Leeann!:hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leeann, you are my hero. Have safe flights everyone and we'll "see" you in the next thread.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LeeAnn thanks for starting up the "sharing" thread! I've already been there to watch form a distance and am waiting for more to write in and let us know how it's going!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Dont worry Julie! I have my laptop with and will u/l lots of pics while in Richmond! 

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Ryan!:hug:
Have a GREAT time!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yay! Ryan's our "reporter on the scene"! ound:


----------

